# The Theocracy (recruitment closed to those posted)



## WarlockLord (Apr 22, 2007)

Would anybody be interested in fighting a repressive theocracy in D&D?  I still have to come upwith geography, etc.  But the idea is 
-All non-clerical magic/psionics is hunted as heresy

-The PC's are all heretics (yes, some can be clerics not of the ONE)

Paladins will also be different.  Instead of good, evil et al. being supernatural forces, they are based off of character perception.  Thus, a paladin's smite works against those (s)he _percieves_ as evil, holy smite, blasphemy works on all percieved enemies of the character/faith, and cleric alignment restrictions are removed. 

The religion of the theocracy is based on a diety known as the ONE.  This diety is quite oppressive, demanding complete control of everyone's lives and wholesale slaughter of heretics and "enemies of the faith," and the common people are all enthralled.  Dissent with the leaders is brutally crushed.  Basically, this place (The Glorious Empire of the True Believers) is a fascist state that also uses religion to control it's subjects: Think Stalinist Russia, except with undead.  Reusing bodies is needed to buff up the army.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I might have to join this once you get everything fleshed out.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

I would totally make a sorceror or warlock for this. An accidental spellcaster...oh yes.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Shayuri -I've been looking for someone to do this with, and you're a pretty good gamer.

Would you be interested in playing Siblings who share a similar power? (1 sorc 1 warlock, or two of the same, but with different focus?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2007)

This sounds good. I'm thinking along the lines of a telepath perhaps.


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2007)

Fighting an evil, fascist theocracy is always a fun idea for a game.  I'll keep an eye out for this game if it ever develops.  I'd also like to do a psionic character if possible.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 23, 2007)

Depending on the level we'd be starting at, I think a ranger would be kind of interesting to play. A ranger who's favored enemy goes well with who would be hunting him. hmmmm... the ideas are already rolling.


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Apr 23, 2007)

Definite potential for goodness, here. I've yet to pbp here at EN World, but I loves me a game with religious overtones and political intrigue.

Consider this a placeholder for a potential cleric/favored soul if this should develop.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 23, 2007)

This seems interesting. I'd love to join in if you decide there's sufficient interest to flesh this out and make it happen. 

 I fancy playing a tough-talking streetfighting rabble-rouser of a bard. Sort of an antidote to the foppish lute-playing type.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 23, 2007)

That part about good and evil as perceptions just begs for some kind of half-crazed paladin with an unstable definition of 'evil'.  Or, to take it a step further (and depending on starting levels), a rebel blackguard, who sees society as good, but wants to destroy it anyway.
Please, do elaborate, you have me interested now.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 23, 2007)

Sure.  Of course, the ONE (it's correct grammar for this world) wants to expand his dominion to the entire continent, or so the propaganda goes.  He uses Orwellian style propaganda (X enemy is going to attack us! Be on your guard!)  Whenever anything goes wrong, it's the heretic's fault.  Education is basically "obey the rules" brainwashing.  Humans are also the favored people of the ONE, so any non-human humanoid (such as elves) are only fit to be subjugated and destroyed.

As for geography, the Glorious Empire is a central continental power, with no ports, that is surrounded by mountains.  Little is known about the outside world, except that they are all godless atheists who eat babies, pillage, loot, and are stupid.  They also permit the lesser races to love among them, making them weak.  Blind obedience to the ONE is the only way to save yourselves.

Everybody: all who have posted already, construct your characters.  We will start at the bare minimum of XP needed to hit 10th level, along with the 10th level PC gold from the DMG (I can't remember these numbers).

All Wotc books are allowed, unless the content is too setting specific (no defenders of the realm.  The only organizations are you PCs, the evil baby killing atheists, and the minions of the ONE, who grants all domains.)  I don't know what other deities oppose the ONE except for the animist spirits of nature, etc. alienated by the ONE.  UA matierial must be approved by me, but LA buyoff is in effect.

Abilities: All ability scores start at zero.  You have 84 points with which to spend on your scores on a 1 for 1 point basis.  Before racial adjustments and boosts for obtaining 4th and 8th level, a staring score may not reach above 18.  You are the only hope to defeat this thing, so you need heroic attributes.

A side note: Priests of the ONE will use mind reading on you, and you are obligated by law to fail your saves.  Be careful.  

Everyone here is in.  If you do not have game stats and a character background in by April 29, the game leaves without you.  Good luck!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweet.  Good level, Good campaign Concept, short time frame.
WarlockLord, will you marry me? *L* j/k

Still waiting on Shayuri's response about my sibling concept.

BTW, just for the record to everyone, the official numbers for Warlocks game would be 
XP = 45,001
GP = Actually, SRD doesn't have starting Gold above lvl 1... weird.  As I don't have my DMG, someone else will  have to find it.  I can tell you it's on page 135, though.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 23, 2007)

Definitely going the ranger route. Just going to have to look into my books and other goodies for a more detailed character. Expect it sometime this week.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweet.  Good level, Good campaign Concept, short time frame.
WarlockLord, will you marry me? *L* j/k

Still waiting on Shayuri's response about my sibling concept.

-- I give a Thumbs Up. It'd be cool! Warlock or Sorceror?

BTW, just for the record to everyone, the official numbers for Warlocks game would be 
XP = 45,001
GP = Actually, SRD doesn't have starting Gold above lvl 1... weird.  As I don't have my DMG, someone else will  have to find it.  I can tell you it's on page 135, though.

-- 49,000gp


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> -- I give a Thumbs Up. It'd be cool! Warlock or Sorceror?
> -- 49,000gp



Cool.  Thnx for the GP value, btw.
Well, I've been wanting to play Warlock for a while...

As far as Background goes, I was thinking that in our family's past we have both fiendish AND draconic blood, explaining both warlocks and sorcerors.  IT also would allow/make sense for us if we wanted to take the draconic heritage/fiendish heritage feats. 

What do you think (About warlock and the background)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

Hee hee...that's one twisted family line...

Here's what I suggest...let's dump all the preconceptions for both warlocks and sorcerors first of all. Warlocks don't have to be fiendish. Sorcerors don't have to be draconic. Or vice versa. Etc.

Looking strictly mechanically, one of the best Heritages for warlocks is Fey! There's a fey  heritage feat that boosts all invocation DC's...and another one that gives DR that stacks with native Warlock DR. And the higher tier Fey Heritage feats give additional Spell Like abilities that really allow a warlock to branch out, abilitywise.

For sorcerors, I find Heritage feats kind of lacking, overall... The Fey heritage works really well with Beguilers though. Sorcerors are better off focusing on metamagic and other magic-enhancers. Precise Shot and PBS are sometimes good for "ray sorcerors." Spellwarp Sniper can make ray sorcerors really scary. A level of ninja even more so. But...that'd be really hard to justify given the campaign world. 

Alternatively, if we wanted draconic heritage, one of us could be a draconic themed sorceror (lots of good feats and PrC's to take there), and the other could be a Draconic Adept. Sort of like a warlock, only with dragon-themed abilities.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Which book are those fey heritage feats in, again?

I'm not too fond of the dragon adept, actually.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

Arr, fair enough. Just making sure all the options were perused. 

Fey Heritage feats are in Complete Mage.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn, I won't have access to complete mage again for almost a month... Any chance you could gimme a brief run down of the warlock-useful ones?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

Fey Heritage is the entry level one. Gives +3 to save vs mind-affecting stuff, so not too bad.

Fey Power gives +1 DC to any Enchantment Spell, or any invocation (including Eldrtitch Blast).

Fey Skin gives DR vs cold iron that stacks with any other cold iron DR that's permanant (class feature or racial...not the result of an item or spell). DR = 1+ # of fey feats. So if you have the minimum: Fey Heritage and Fey Skin, that's DR 3/cold iron. Add one more for each heritage feat. Then add to the DR from Warlock. 

Fey Presence gives Charm Monster, Deep Slumber, and Disguise Self as spell likes, all usable 1/day.

Fey Legacy has an additional prereq (all others require only Fey Heritage) of being level 9 or greater. It gives Confusion, Dimension Door, and Summon Nature's Ally V as spell like abilities usable 1/day each. Needless to say...it's one of my favorites. 

There's also a slew of new invocations. I'll summarize some (hopefully this doesn't violate anything) when I can. This evening, perhaps.


----------



## Insight (Apr 23, 2007)

My character concept is as a leader (or would-be leader) of a resistance movement within the theocracy.  I imagine the character as highly charismatic, perhaps somewhat of an insider within one of the important social institutions (maybe even the church).

Mechanically, Caul Vanchar, my character, is going to be a Psion (Telepath) 5, Thrallherd 5.  He's quietly gathering soldiers for a resistance against the Great Evil, and using his psychic powers to attract followers.  Caul's thrall is actually his cousin, who has been drawn away from her duties within the military to join Caul's resistance. 

EDIT: I'm going to be (hopefully) receiving Complete Psionic this week.  I don't know if anything in there will change what I'm working on, or any new powers I might want to use.

EDIT 2: I've added my cohort below.  She's a Paladin 4, Monk 4, Fist of Raziel 1.  She's Caul's cousin, and has not been in the military, but rather a separatist sect of ascetic knights dedicated to ridding the land of the evil theocracy.  Her order has recently been invaded and decimated, and she came to Caul for guidance.

[sblock=CAUL, Human Psion 5, Thrallherd 5]
CAUL VANCHAR
Human Psion (Telepath) 5, Thrallherd 5 [45,001 XP]
Lawful Good

Str 10
Dex 10
Con 16
Int 22
Wis 16
Cha 18

HP: 9d4+47
AC: 12, Touch 11, FF 12
BAB: +4
SV - Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +11
PP: 99
Manifester Level: 9th

Powers: [19 known] 
1st - Charm (psionic) (Thrallherd Bonus Power), Conceal Thoughts, Detect Psionics, Empathy, Mind Thrust, Mindlink, Telempathic Projection.  Base SDC 17/19.
2nd - Cloud Mind, Detect Hostile Intent, Read Thoughts, Suggestion (psionic), Thought Shield. Base SDC 18/20. 
3rd - Dispel Psionics, Mind Trap.  Base SDC 19/21.
4th - Detect Remote Viewing, Dominate (psionic) (Thrallherd Bonus Power), Mindwipe, Modify Memory (psionic), Schism.  Base SDC 20/22.
5th - Catapsi, Mind Probe.  Base SDC 21/23.

Class Abilities: Psionic Charm (1/day - PP Cost reduced by 5, min 1), Psionic Dominate (1/day - PP Cost reduced by 5, min 1), Thrallherd (Score 19: Thrallherd Lvl 9; 40 x 1st, 4 x 2nd, 2 x 3rd, 1 x 4th, 1 x 5th)

Feats: Greater Psionic Endowment [Psi], Inquisitor [Psi], Psionic Body[Psi], Psionic Endowment [Psi], Psionic Meditation [Psi], Psicrystal Affinity [Psi], Psicrystal Containment [Psi]
Skills: Autohypnosis (4) +9, Bluff (13) +19, Concentration (13) +16, Diplomacy (13) +25, Gather Info (5) +9, Intimidate (0) +8, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) (5) +11, Knowledge (Psionics) (10) +18, Knowledge (Religion) (5) +11, Psicraft (10) +18, Sense Motive (13) +21.  

Gear: Amulet of Anau'his (Throat slot; includes +2 to Con, Word Twisting (MIC), and Natural Armor +1; 15,000gp), Dorje of Force Screen (50 charges; 750gp), Dorje of Inertial Armor (50 charges; 750gp), Dorje of Inflict Pain (50 charges; 4,500gp), Headband of Intellect +4 (16,000gp), Ring of Mind Shielding (8,000gp), Ring of Protection +1 (2,000gp). Power Stones: Body Purification (x2) (375gp), Share Pain, Forced (x2) (375gp).  Psicrystal (Personality - Sympathetic: +3 to Sense Motive).  1,250gp.

Background: TBD
[/sblock]

[sblock=NATHIRA, Human Paladin 4, Monk 4, Fist of Raziel 1]
NATHIRA VANCHAR
Human Paladin 4, Monk 4, Fist of Raziel 1 [Cohort]
Lawful Good

Str 13
Dex 16
Con 13
Int 10
Wis 18
Cha 18

HP: 4d10+15 & 4d8+4
AC: 26, Touch 25, FF 23
BAB: +8
SV - Fort +17, Ref +13, Will +14

Class Abilities: Aura of Courage (Immune to Fear; +4 to saves vs fear for allies within 10'), Aura of Good (5), Detect Evil at will, Divine Grace (added above), Divine Health (Immune to Disease), Divine Spellcasting (Caster Level 2; 1x1st), Endure Elements, Exalted Strike +1, Evasion, Fast Movement (40ft), Flurry of Blows, Ki Strike (Magic), Lay on Hands (20hp/day), Magic Circle against Evil, Mind Shielding, Slow Fall (20ft), Smite Evil (4/day; +3 to attack, +10 damage; all good-aligned to overcome DR), Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment), Sustenance, Turn Undead (6/day, as Cleric 1), Unarmed Strike 1d10.

Feats: Ascetic Knight, Extra Smiting, Fiery Fist, Gift of Grace, Hands of a Healer, Improved Unarmed Strike, Intuitive Strike, Power Attack, Sacred Vow, Servant of the Heavens, Stunning Fist (6/day; FSDC 18), Vow of Poverty
Skills: Balance (1) +4, Concentration (3) +5, Diplomacy (5) +13, Heal (3) +7, Hide (3) +6, Jump (0) +3, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) (2) +2, Knowledge (Religion) (5) +5, Listen (3) +7, Move Silently (3) +6, Sense Motive (9) +13, Spot (3) +7, Tumble (5) +8.

Gear: Sackcloth robe, wooden holy symbol.

Background: TBD
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Shayuri - I've read complete mage, and I do like some of the new invocations, I just can't remember them off the top of my head, and don't have access to the book right now.  If you'd be so kind, you could email me @ jemal999 at hotmail dot com if you're worried about the ToS. 
PS to any who are concerned about pirating: as I said I _do_ have the book (Or rather my roommate does, and we share books), but I'm away from home for a few weeks.


Insight - Not sure how well that would work, from what I gathered we're going to physically be 'on the run'.. Unless you wanted to be the 'Maid Marion/Friar Tuck' to our merry band.  that could be cool, having an inside source helping us out.


----------



## Insight (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Insight - Not sure how well that would work, from what I gathered we're going to physically be 'on the run'.. Unless you wanted to be the 'Maid Marion/Friar Tuck' to our merry band.  that could be cool, having an inside source helping us out.




Hmm.  Good point.  _Formerly_ of said institution or cog in the machine.  _Now_ on the run with the rest of you.  The point is that he would have some knowledge of the inner workings of the bad guys' organization.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Actually, I have a Question : Would Heretics be publicly known as such?  IE are we just 'heretics' b/c we're different, or have they discovered that and officially branded us as heretics?
If we are officially on the lamb, how high priority are we? (Granted that may vary depending on concept/background) Would we have a secret hiding place (AKA we've been planning or have been on the run for a while), or would it be a new thing we're still adjusting to?

And here's one for the other PC's : 
How/Why did we get together?  Shayuri and I are easy, being siblings, but what reason would the rest have for revealing their 'heresy' to the other players. (Or will the DM be arbitrarily deciding how/why we're together?)


----------



## Insight (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> And here's one for the other PC's :
> How/Why did we get together?  Shayuri and I are easy, being siblings, but what reason would the rest have for revealing their 'heresy' to the other players. (Or will the DM be arbitrarily deciding how/why we're together?)




I don't mind using my character as the 'cog' by which the others characters met.  It would make sense, since he's actively trying to gather people to form a resistance, and would have the contacts, social skills, and capacity to do so.

EDIT: Assuming I stick with the Telepath/Thrallherd idea, I am going to have a cohort of some kind.  He or she could easily be friends (or a relative) of one of the other characters in the party, thus creating another 'in' for our characters to have met.


----------



## Insight (Apr 23, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Everybody: all who have posted already, construct your characters.  We will start at the bare minimum of XP needed to hit 10th level...
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ... LA buyoff is in effect.




Question.  How is this going to work?  It seems to me that, going by the strict wording of the UA, a character with an LA is going to behind the rest of the party no matter what.  Until we gain xp anyway.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 23, 2007)

If I go with my Bard (who'll also probably have a couple of levels of Rogue and/or Fighter) then it won't be hard to get him attached to other people since he'll be running with a crowd of rebels and heretics habitually and working actively - as best he can - to undermine the regime. So it won't be difficult to throw him together with anybody else who happens to be in the authorities' bad books. 

 Not that 'if' though. I do also have another idea that's bubbling away beneath the surface. I mean, if we're going to be heretics in any case, a part of me rather fancies doing it properly and being a _real_ heretic. An amoral free-thinker. Probably a Conjurer or Necromancer, Neutral or Evil, maybe a dabbler in demonology, and fighting the power more because they've got on his bad side - refusing to leave him to pursue his interests in peace - rather than out of any strong moral feeling. 

 But if people feel that a character like that would cause too much conflict then I can always go with my ornery Bard instead.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 23, 2007)

I know I'm a day late, but I was wondering if there's still the opportunity to get in on this. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Insight (Apr 23, 2007)

DM, question regarding cohorts.  How would you like them built?  Mine will be my bodyguard, probably with ties to the military.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 24, 2007)

Warlocklord: Why should we care if we're obligated by law to do something?  I'd think we'd have our hands full worrying about, you know, overthrowing the government and all.  Unless they don't yet know we're heretics, but that doesn't seem like it would last very long past the start of the adventure.


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Apr 24, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> What Races are available as options?  I'm probably going to do a Human, but I'd like to know if there are other possibilities.



I'm also waiting for an answer on this one before I start rolling up a PC. My preference is for a gnome, naturally, but I appreciate they're not everybody's cup of tea. (Especially since I tend to play up the aspects of the race that, well, have given rise to the widespread hatred of them. Yes, I'm _that_ guy...)


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone have access to the PHBII? I know that somewhere in there they give alternative options for the ranger if he doesn't take an animal companion. Could anyone briefly describe it for me. I recently moved and won't have access to that book until this Saturday when I get the remainder of my belongings.

EDIT: Is there a limit on how much we can spend on a single item? Or can I blow the entire 49k on one thing? Can purchase an item not in the book (but made using the pricing rules?).


----------



## Insight (Apr 24, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Does anyone have access to the PHBII? I know that somewhere in there they give alternative options for the ranger if he doesn't take an animal companion. Could anyone briefly describe it for me. I recently moved and won't have access to that book until this Saturday when I get the remainder of my belongings.




It's called Distracting Shot.  Instead of the Animal Companion, you can cause a target struck in melee or ranged combat to be considered flanked until next attacked, or the start of your next turn.  So sneak attacks and things like that would work, assuming the creature can be flanked.  You get this at Ranger 4.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent. I thought it was something along those lines. Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

I just noticed WarlockLord hasn't been online since his last post here...
Also, only 2 of the posts in this thread are his. *L* maybe we should slow down a bit and wait for our DM to catch up.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent idea.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

BTW, Shayuri 
[sblock=Space Saver]
I'm thinking this: Warlock 10, 
Fey Heritage : Gives +3 to save vs mind-affecting stuff
Fey Power : +1 DC to any Enchantment Spell, or any invocation (including Eldrtitch Blast).
Fey Skin : DR vs cold iron that stacks with any other cold iron DR that's permanant (class feature or racial...not the result of an item or spell). DR = 1+ # of fey feats. 
Ability Focus: X
1 more feat.
giving me a total DR of 6/Cold Iron.  I could have a 34 Cha, combined with the feats that gives my invocations/Blasts a DC of 18+effective level (Or 20+lvl for one if i choose Ability Focus... Problem is, there's few good warlock abilities that allow saves.  Hmmm.. Actually, I'm tempted to just go with Fey Heritage + Skin, for DR5/coldIron, +3 vs mind affecting, and then take 3X Extra Invocation, giving me 6 Least and 3 Lesser Invocations.

BTW, is Human good for race (I automatically assumed it, did you have another idea)?  Also, if we're not twins, do you want to be older/younger?  I'm planning on early 20's.

Also, did you email that list of invocations?
[/sblock]
HEh, I tell everyone to slow down, then start talking again. *sigh* oh well, guess it shows I can't get enough.  The post's just for Shayuri, anyways.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

How the devil do you get  Cha 34?

You start with 18, two levelups make 20. +6 item 26...but you can't afford tomes or anything.

I don't get it.


----------



## Insight (Apr 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> How the devil do you get  Cha 34?
> 
> You start with 18, two levelups make 20. +6 item 26...but you can't afford tomes or anything.
> 
> I don't get it.




Also, a +6 item is almost all of your cash (36,000gp)!  I doubt the GM is going to let us spend that much of it on one item.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 24, 2007)

No, 1/2 your gold on a single item.

Fenixdown- about your legal question: If the clerics do not get into your mind, they will attack on sight.  I'm assuming that it's known that you are heretics, but that you are lying low (I don't think you can fight the whole world...yet . )

Insight: Everyone builds their own cohorts.  I'm assuming your mental powers can choose who you need.

ethanandrew: you can join, as long as you meet the deadline.  You will be the last person accepted, as we have a large party already.

As for items, only half of your cash can be spent on a single item, but custom items are allowed.  Races: I don't care that much.  (Your Resistance contact is Shazool the Mind Flayer.  I go nuts with the creatures I have.)  Just nothing that would put ECL over the limit.

You guys all are in the Resistance.  This organization is hunted at a high priority with the regime.  You can come up with your own reason why you joined, but the organization put you together.  They hide among the population, but do have a secret fort in the mountains in case of discovery.  The Resistance is known as a heretic organization, but nobody knows anyone in it.

You will recieve your first mission at the beginning of the campaign.


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Apr 25, 2007)

How about races, Warlock? Human only, or are we free to pick?


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 25, 2007)

Free to pick.

Oh, I forgot to mention: cohorts use the same stats as PCs, but with NPC gear.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry, 34 was a typo, I meant (as you've surmised by this time) 24 (18+2lvl +4 enhancement).  
I never spend more than half my gold on an item, whether DM rules it or not.



> but custom items are allowed



Urk.. OK, I'll just ignore that b/c if i don't, I'll be too tempted to break the item chart.  I'll assume (For sake of balance) that you meant we can stack items/swap item spaces, as indicated in the DMG.

Hmm.. Those cohorts are looking good.... Hey Shay, mind if we add a sister?  
BTW, what do you think of what I posted earlier?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm considering running a human warmage, but if I'm stepping on anybody's toes, let me know and I'll definitely come up with something else.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

Er...I don't mind cohortage, I guess, but lets not expand the family if possible. 

Maybe get a cool pet like a pseudodragon?

...

Or maybe I will.

Hmm!

Hey, Jemal. What do you think? Since we're going fey, should I go Beguiler, or Sorceror? I am torn. Beguilers have so many spells...and I could tweak the DC's monstrously. Sorcerors have more versatility, but a lot fewer known spells to choose from.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

That's a good question.. Personally, I'm going to be making a blaster warlock, though it's functionally a second-tier Damage dealer, second-tier caster (May have a few useful invokes), and second-tier tank. 

I'm backup.  A beguiler would work nicely b/c they'd synergize without overlapping, and make a bit more sense..


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

My cohort will be a front line fighter.  And the nice thing about Thrallherd is that the max level for the cohort is (My ECL -1), so he or she will be nearly the same level as us, albeit with gear not quite as nice as ours.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> My cohort will be a front line fighter.  And the nice thing about Thrallherd is that the max level for the cohort is (My ECL -1), so he or she will be nearly the same level as us, albeit with gear not quite as nice as ours.




Ah, Cohort+Vow of Poverty=might as well be a PC.

Same thing with a shapechanging/Wildshaping cohort.  Then their lack of gear matters for naught.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ah, Cohort+Vow of Poverty=might as well be a PC.
> 
> Same thing with a shapechanging/Wildshaping cohort.  Then their lack of gear matters for naught.




Hmm, that's an interesting idea.  But a VoP Paladin kinda sucks (no weapon or armor).  Maybe better for a Monk.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

I've updated my PC and added the Cohort on my original post on page 1 of this thread.  They aren't quite done, and I still haven't received Complete Psionic, so there may yet be some changes.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ah, Cohort+Vow of Poverty=might as well be a PC.
> 
> Same thing with a shapechanging/Wildshaping cohort.  Then their lack of gear matters for naught.




Are you meaning Warshaper from Complete Warrior? I think wth the Shapeshifting Variant from PHB2 that it coud work really well for a cohort with no worries for gear. It's fairly simple to qualify for, so if your cohort is ECL 8, you could have Shapeshift Druid 4|Warshaper 4. Replace your spontaneous Summon Ally for Spontaneous Rejuvination, you've got a front liner who can heal all and get good reach. Bad thing is you miss out on 4 levels of Druid spells. Just a thought though.

I think with mine, instead of Warmage, I'll go with an Enchanter wizard with PrC Master Specialist.

WarlockLord, you stated that we are obligated by law to fail our mind reading saves, sooooo what happens if we don't?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hmm, that's an interesting idea.  But a VoP Paladin kinda sucks (no weapon or armor).  Maybe better for a Monk.



Go-Go Pala-monk!  Add in a dash of Kensai, and season with that feat from Comp Adv that combines pal and monk levels for smite + other stuff!  
Guaranteed to make your mouth water, and your DM groan in frustrataion!

Actually, don't do that.. I wanna do that... Can I do that?
Oh right, Warlock.. n/m, go ahead.  
I'll try something similar to that in another campaign.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Are you meaning Warshaper from Complete Warrior? I think wth the Shapeshifting Variant from PHB2 that it coud work really well for a cohort with no worries for gear. It's fairly simple to qualify for, so if your cohort is ECL 8, you could have Shapeshift Druid 4|Warshaper 4. Replace your spontaneous Summon Ally for Spontaneous Rejuvination, you've got a front liner who can heal all and get good reach. Bad thing is you miss out on 4 levels of Druid spells. Just a thought though.



Well, I wasn't saying Warshaper, but it definitely works. (I've always enjoyed warshaper).  Yeah, a Druid with the shapeshifting variant and Warshaper would kick some serious butt.  You'd only want the first 4 lvls of warshaper (lvl 5 is a let down), and then return to Druid.  



> WarlockLord, you stated that we are obligated by law to fail our mind reading saves, sooooo what happens if we don't?



I was wondering that too.. Whether we let them or not, we're screwed... If we don't, they get mad at us for not letting them.  If we do, they know we're heretics...

Damned if ya do, damned if ya don't.  You could just keep thinking "Calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean", I guess.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Go-Go Pala-monk!  Add in a dash of Kensai, and season with that feat from Comp Adv that combines pal and monk levels for smite + other stuff!
> Guaranteed to make your mouth water, and your DM groan in frustrataion!




Hmmm... I dunno about Kensai though.  Paladin + Monk + VoP is an option, especially with the Aescetic Monk feat.  I'll have to look at it when I get home.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't saying Warshaper, but it definitely works. (I've always enjoyed warshaper).  Yeah, a Druid with the shapeshifting variant and Warshaper would kick some serious butt.  You'd only want the first 4 lvls of warshaper (lvl 5 is a let down), and then return to Druid.
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too.. Whether we let them or not, we're screwed... If we don't, they get mad at us for not letting them.  If we do, they know we're heretics...
> ...




Ring of Mind Shielding is 8,000gp.  I guess they'd probably know you were wearing the ring.  That's OK.  I have something nice planned for them when they try to read Caul's mind.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't saying Warshaper, but it definitely works. (I've always enjoyed warshaper).  Yeah, a Druid with the shapeshifting variant and Warshaper would kick some serious butt.  You'd only want the first 4 lvls of warshaper (lvl 5 is a let down), and then return to Druid.
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too.. Whether we let them or not, we're screwed... If we don't, they get mad at us for not letting them.  If we do, they know we're heretics...
> ...




I did Warshaper in a gestalt game I was in a while back, and the fast healing was a life-saver. Outside of combat, I healed up in moments. You could get an AoO monkey with that reach and just have them stand back by you and absorb all damage.

Well, what I was thinking, with a telepath and a possible enchanter, we could just mind control those attempting to mind control us. I think that'd peg us as enchanters a little bit more quickly than naught.


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Well, what I was thinking, with a telepath and a possible enchanter, we could just mind control those attempting to mind control us. I think that'd peg us as enchanters a little bit more quickly than naught.




We're going to be awfully difficult to find, having the capability to mindwipe or modify memory on people who's seen us / interacted with us.  And my character has the ability to detect someone scrying on us as well.  This isn't to say we _can't_ be found by any means, but my character has gone out of his way to train for this moment, and has the ability to avoid getting caught.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> We're going to be awfully difficult to find, having the capability to mindwipe or modify memory on people who's seen us / interacted with us.  And my character has the ability to detect someone scrying on us as well.  This isn't to say we _can't_ be found by any means, but my character has gone out of his way to train for this moment, and has the ability to avoid getting caught.




Very potent in this particular case. I'm unfamiliar with Thrallherd. What book is that in?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Ya know, there's some pretty good Invocations that could couple with that.  Hmm, We're turning into a pretty organized group of arcanists, here... kinda scary. (for them... MUAHAHA)


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Very potent in this particular case. I'm unfamiliar with Thrallherd. What book is that in?




It's a prestige class from the Expanded Psionics Handbook.  It's also in the SRD.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> It's a prestige class from the Expanded Psionics Handbook.  It's also in the SRD.




Very nice class! Are you going to go all 10?

I could use some input if you all wouldn't mind. I'm looking at my Enchanter 3 | Master Specialist 7. I've got the requisite Spell Focus and I also took Alacritous Cogitation from Complete Mage, but I'm needing three more feats. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: Typos galore.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

OK, I'm gonna forgo the Leadership, but i am working on the char.. I'll post up a rough draft of it later tonight.  How's everyone else coming?


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Very nice class! Are you going to go all 10?




Hard to say.  I'll know more when/if my Complete Psionic arrives.  I'm tempted to go back to Psion, but it's entirely possibly a different Prestige Class would tickle my fancy.  Metamind is a possibility.

I sort of look at Caul and his group as a cult of personality, but I'm not sure how that fits in with the resistance.  Is his group the resistance, or just part of the resistance?  Are some of them in the resistance, but some not?  Maybe some of them are spies or contacts within the establishment Caul can use to help us.  If this is indeed the case, I think I'd continue to pursue Thrallherd, to represent his growing influence.



> I could use some input if you all wouldn't mind. I'm looking at my Enchanter 3 | Master Specialist 7. I've got the requisite Spell Focus and I also took Alacritous Cogitation from Complete Mage, but I'm needing three more feats. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.




I wish I owned Complete Mage.  Not sure what advice I can offer at this point, as I'm unfamiliar with that class and those feats.  Spell Pen and Greater Spell Pen are always good.  Extend Spell might not be a bad option either - duration for some of these charm spells is sometimes low for something we might need them to do (or not do!)


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I wish I owned Complete Mage.  Not sure what advice I can offer at this point, as I'm unfamiliar with that class and those feats.  Spell Pen and Greater Spell Pen are always good.  Extend Spell might not be a bad option either - duration for some of these charm spells is sometimes low for something we might need them to do (or not do!)




I opted to go with Extend spell and then another feat from Complete Mage that lowers my enchantment metamagics one lever, thereby offsetting my Extend penalty.

What Alacritous Cogitation does is if you leave an arcane slot open while preparing spells, you can later use that slot to cast any spell of that level or lower for a full round action. It's like having the versatility of a sorceror for one spell, but with a much greater spell book.

For the last feat, I'm still up in the air about.


Here is my character for now, I still need to find that last feat. If anyone has any suggestions, let me know.

[sblock=Latham Brack]
Latham Brack

Male Human Enchanter 3 | Master Specialist 7
Alignment: N

Abilities: (84)
STR – 8
DEX – 20 (18 + 2 Gloves of Dex = 20)
CON – 16 
INT – 24 (18 + 2 LA + 4 Headband of Intellect = 24)
WIS – 10 
CHA – 14 

HP: 9d4 + 34
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +5

AC: 21 (+2 Mithral Chain Shirt + 5 Dex)


Saves:
Fort: 8
Reflex: 10
Will: 9

BAB/Grapple: Melee +4/Ranged +10/Grapple +4

Weapons:
None

Class Abilities:
Caster Level Increase +1 (11 total)
Minor and Moderate Esoteric:
 -Targets of your charm spells do not gain a bonus to save due to be threatened or attacked by you or your allies. In addition, subjects of your compulsion spells do not gain a bonus on saves due to being forced to take an action against their nature.
 -You can immediately reroll any failed Will save against an enchantment or mind-affecting spell or ability; you must take the second roll.
Feats granted by classes:
 -Scribe Scroll
 -Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
 -Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Racial Abilities:
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any

Skills:
Listen – 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Wis)
Spot – 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Wis)

Concentration – 16 (13 Ranks + 3 Con)
Decipher Script – 20 (13 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Arcana – 20 (13 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Planes – 20 (13 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Local – 20 (13 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Religion – 13 (6 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Nature – 13 (6 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Dungeoneering – 13 (6 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge History – 13 (6 Ranks + 7 Int)
Spellcraft – 25 (13 Ranks + 7 Int + 2 Synergy + 3 Skillfocus)
Use Magic Device Scrolls – 7 (1 CC Ranks + 2 Cha + 4 Synergy)

Feats:
-Scribe Scroll
-Spell Focus (Enchantment)
   -Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment)
-Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
-Alacritous Cogitation (Complete Mage)
-Metamagic Extend Spell
-Metamagic School Focus (Complete Mage)
-???

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Undercommon
Infernal
Abyssal
Celestial

Equipment: Cost Weight
Worn: 
+2 Mithral Chain Shirt (under clothes) 5100gp 15lbs
Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000gp
Headband of Intellect +4 16000gp
Vest of Resistance +2 (over Chain Shirt) 4000gp
Ring of Feather Fall 2200gp
Slippers of Spider Climbing 4800gp

Back:
Backpack 2gp 2lb

Belt:
Spell Component Pouch 5 2lb

In/On Backpack:
Bedroll 1sp 5lb
Flint and Steel 1gp 0
Waterskin (Water) 1gp 4lb
Soap 5sp 1lb
Boccob’s Blessed Book 12000gp 3lb

[sblock=Looks]
25 Years of Age
5’4” Tall, 138 lbs
He is a small man; slender build, but sturdy. He has prematurely greying hair which he crops short around his head, pronouncing his bright green eyes. While not very strong, he has an inner strength that is evident.[/sblock]


[sblock=Background]
Latham was born into a wealthy merchant family dealing in rare antiquities. He was given all the niceties the realm had to offer. His mother and father were obedient followers of the ONE and routinely hosted regal events for the likewise rich. In his mid-teens, his father received one shipment from over the mountains in the south. It was a difficult shipment to get, as importing good was very dangerous. Once received, however, Latham was surprised to see that the majority of the shipment consisted mostly of old books. Confused why his father would go into great lengths to procure such items, Latham confiscated a large portion of these books and hid them from his father.

Work got around about this shipment, either from a leak or some of the ONE’s methods of discovery. Within the day a small militia came into the house and commandeered the shipment’s contents, as well as arrested his father and mother. The remaining books were rounded up and burned outside the estate. Latham pledged fealty to the ONE and, as a cruel, the militia let him go, but not before lighting the house on fire and heading back with his parents as prisoners.

He smashed through a window to get inside of his home, and battling flames and smoke alike, fought his way to his bedroom where he took his most precious belongings and the books he had nonchalantly placed among his others in a bookshelf. Then he fled the estate with what little he had.

Never been formally trained to do anything at all except speak and read a few obscure languages, Latham found it rough going at first. However, he finally had the opportunity to read through the books, which he was surprised to find out were tomes containing a language he had never seen before and symbols and pictures everywhere. Try as he might, however, he never could quite figure out how to read the material.

As luck would have it, one day he happened upon a translator’s building. He entered and asked for a job from the elderly man running the store. The man asked him a few brief questions in some languages and somewhat satisfied, offered Latham work. After some months of translating letters and books, Latham became confident enough to ask the man to take a look at some of his books. Obliging, the man was astounded to see these in Latham’s possession, for these were old spellbooks, and the man, trusting Latham, confided that he knew how to read these spells because he knew how to cast them.

Knowing Latham was quite intelligent and thirsting for more in his life, the old man offered him the opportunity to learn, and so the two began training Latham to cast these spells along with others. It took a few years, but after a while, the man informed Latham that now that he knew how to cast these spells, he must use them for the good of the people. Stop the oppression of the ONE and let everyone know that magic, not people, dictate the lives of men. And so Latham joined the resistance under the tutelage of his master.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Latham is very confident and some would say cocky. He knows his abilities are quite potent and revels in the fact. It is not a rare occurrence for him to put his foot in his mouth, as he sometimes becomes too overconfident. He is driven by power and does not like being controlled. It has been said that Latham is out to prove himself bigger than his body conveys.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spell Information]
Banned Schools:
Evocation
Necromancy

Base DC
0's - 17
1st - 18
2nd - 19
3rd - 20
4th - 21
5th - 22
Add 2 to the DC if spell is Enchantment

Per Day
Extra Bonus spells and Extra Enchantment Specialist spells are taken into account
0's - 4
1st - 7
2nd - 7
3rd - 6
4th - 5
5th - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the way the Haters of the Theocracy (my name for your little party - you don't have to use it) are turning out.  They are really going to hate you.  Heretics are usually attacked on sight or disappeared.  Don't worry.  Clerics make good mind-controlled slaves.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, so neither of my initial concepts has really taken root and blossomed yet. As such I'm still pondering which I should go with, or whether some other option would be better... one thought that has just struck me, since I've been wondering about bolstering the party's contingent of divine magic, is that an Archivist could be very cool in this setting. Maybe a cultist of some sort of pagan Old Gods who predate the ONE and have of course been outlawed, if you'd be happy with me bringing that background element into the campaign world. 

 The more I think about it, the more the idea is grabbing me... 

 Quick background question for you Warlock - how long ago did the followers of the ONE seize power? Have our characters all grown up under their rule, or could some or all of us be old enough to remember the days before they took over?


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 26, 2007)

My ranger who loves to lay low is coming along quite nicely. He'll be posted by Sunday.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 26, 2007)

The ONE has been around as long as anyone can remember.  None of you are old enough to remember life without the one, and it's a pretty foreign concept to most people.

Insight: I don't think headbands of intellect increase skill points.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 26, 2007)

Autumn, the Archivist could work, representing the 5 old gods who were here before the ONE.  Of course, they are legally demons and evil.  But we don't care, do we?

Mista Collins: in the spirit of the 'arcanist' favored enemy introduced in the complete mage, I am introducing the 'clerical' favored enemy.  Anything that can cast divine spells.  You may also select organizations, such as the church of the ONE.  And, of course, the ONE's clerics are all human.

Did I just shoot myself in the foot here?

EDIT: Feel free to optimize your characters.  Just no pun pun, etc. because I can have a real mean streak when it comes to encounters.  Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Insight (Apr 26, 2007)

My PC and his Cohort are updated.  The Cohort is now a Paladin 4, Monk 4, Fist of Raziel 1 with the Vow of Poverty feat and a bunch of other goodies.  She is still a fine front-line fighter, which it seems we need pretty badly.  They are cousins, by the way.

Looks like Complete Psionic will be here tomorrow.  I'll update as needed once I have a chance to take a look at it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 26, 2007)

That reminds me. I was going to ask you about organizations as a favored enemy. Too bad thsoe bonuses wouldn't stack. +6, +4, and +2. Then again I might only do 8 level in ranger (unless there is a feat that prevents AoO while firing a bow). I plan on taking Order of the Bow Initiate for two levels to get that class ability. But if there is a feat, it would be much better.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm. A specialist enchanter. 

Now I wonder if a Beguiler is the right way to go. HMM.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm. A specialist enchanter.
> 
> Now I wonder if a Beguiler is the right way to go. HMM.




I think having a Beguiler would only enhance the party, as it and an enchanter would be quite complimentary. The subterfuge we could equip would be twice as effective, especially since a Beguiler and Enchanter are not the same. I'm not necessarily going the deception route with this character either, so the Beguiler is still very useful. And if you still feel like we should have one or another, take your Beguiler and I'll go back to my warmage, you were here first, by all means!

Edit: I've added in spells per day into the character description, I forgot to do that the first time.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

True...and Beguilers are skillmonkeys too...

I was gonna go heavy enchantment...but perhaps I can soften a bit on that..

Or perhaps it's good. Enchantments are usually save die, so having 2 per round fired is good. Plus our two characters have such a different view of magic; to me instinctive and innate, to you the product of study and harnessing forces. Plenty of room to RP different, even if mechanically our strategies are similar.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> True...and Beguilers are skillmonkeys too...
> 
> I was gonna go heavy enchantment...but perhaps I can soften a bit on that..
> 
> Or perhaps it's good. Enchantments are usually save die, so having 2 per round fired is good. Plus our two characters have such a different view of magic; to me instinctive and innate, to you the product of study and harnessing forces. Plenty of room to RP different, even if mechanically our strategies are similar.




That's exactly what I was thinking too, but I felt like I was being heavily redundant. Plus Beguilers can find traps too, which obviously helps. Maybe our characters will have competitions as to who can dominate the most and keep them as thralls. It is conceivable that at the end of their domination, you or I could force them to fail their next save and the other could dominate them all over again.

Oh the fun that could be had.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> EDIT: Feel free to optimize your characters.  Just no pun pun, etc. because I can have a real mean streak when it comes to encounters.  Something to keep in mind.




Damn.. Wish you'd said that BEFORE I chose warlock(I like to twink).. There's little to optimize wtih a lock, I play them more for fun.  Still, 3/day 63 damage touch attack as a free action isn't bad.



> Insight: I don't think headbands of intellect increase skill points.



Nope,  Enhancements do not provide Skill Points.  Inherent bonuses (from books), and those from gaining lvls DO, but not retroactively.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 26, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Autumn, the Archivist could work, representing the 5 old gods who were here before the ONE.  Of course, they are legally demons and evil.  But we don't care, do we?




 Indeed not. 

  Do you have any detail on those 5 old gods? It'd be nice to have them fleshed out a little. If there's no detail yet and you're not anxious to do it yourself then I'd be very happy to make some stuff up myself. 

 Or of course if you prefer to retain creative control then that's totally fine too. Just let me know one way or the other.

 One practical question attached to that is - what do I get when I cast a Planar Ally spell? Demons? Archons? Devils? Eladrins?   

 I must confess I would be rather happy if the answer was demons. 

 Oh - how do we do HP? Max at first and then... half? 3/4? Roll?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

Rough Outline of my character.

[sblock=Warlock]
Janelle	
Human Warlock10 (May be switching to sacred fist)
AL: CG HT: 5'8" WT: 130 Hair: Long, black  Eyes: Green/Hazel

STR: 8 (-1) [8 base]
DEX: 22 (+6) [18 base + 2 lvl + 2 Enhancement]
CON: 14 (+2) [14 Base]
INT: 14 (+2) [14 Base]
WIS: 12 (+1) [12 Base]
CHA: 20 (+5) [18 Base + 2 Enhancement]

HP:  (10d6+20) AC: 26 (10 base + 6 armour + 3 shield + 6 dex + 1 Deflection)
Saves: FORT: +6(3 base + 2 con + 1 Resistance)  REF: +10(3 base + 6 dex + 1 Resistance) WILL: +9(7 base + 1 wis + 1 Resistance)
Init: +6  Move: 40' / Fly 40'

Bab: 7
Attacks: 
melee Weapon + 8, 1dx damage
Eldritch Blast + 13, 7d6 damage, Range: 250'

Skills(Total/Ranks):[65 Points] Use Magic Device(+21/13), Bluff(+/13), Diplomacy(+/13)

Languages: Common, Sylvan, 1 more

Feats: [5] Fey Heritage(+3 vs Mind affects), Fey Skin(improved DR), Maximize SLA, Empower SLA, Extra Invocation(Least)

Class Features: Detect Magic, Invocations, Eldritch Blast, DR 5/Cold Iron, Deceive Item, ?

Invocations: 
Least[4]: *Must get rid of one*
Baleful Utterance - Shatter @ will.
Beguiling Influence - +6 Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate.
Eldritch Spear - 250' Range Eldritch Blast.
Entropic Warding - 20%miss vs ranged, No scent, Can't be tracked.
See the Unseen - Darkvision 60', See Invisibility.

Lesser[3]:  *Must get rid of one*
Charm - As the spell (Will DC 19).
Fell Flight - Flight speed.
Flee the Scene - Short Distance Dimension Door + Major Image 1 round.
Walk Unseen - Invisibility (self only) @ will.


Equipment: 
+1 Darkwood Shield (1,257)
+2 Mithril Shirt (5,100)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000)
Cloak of Cha +2 (4,000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2,000)
Circlet of Persuasion (4,500)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Vest of Resistance +1 (1,000)
Boots of Striding & Springing (5,500)
Greater Chasuble of Fell Power (18,000)
1,143 GP to spend.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rough Outline of my character.




She's a big girl! Very imposing; I like her stuff, good work! This is quite the formidible group.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 27, 2007)

Autumn, go ahead and make up 3 of the 5, however, 1 is Vecna and 1 is Thor.  (I know, it's weird, but it's COOL!)

Jemal, you don't have to switch.  The warlock will be good.


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2007)

I've briefly looked through Complete Psionic, and I am definitely not making any _major_ changes to my main character.  There's some cool stuff in there, but not for _my character_.  Man, I am tempted to have my cohort be a Monk/Fist of Zuoken/Zerth Cenobite.  Coolness.

Anyway, I don't expect to be adding much from that book.  Maybe a power or two.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's what I have so far, trying out a half-fiend.  I'm not sure about the armor; is the damage reduction really worth it?  (Actually, for that matter I'm not sure about the half-fiend, either.)

[SBLOCK="Character Sheet:"]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Paladin 3/Blackguard 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human Half-fiend (outsider)
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] LE

[B]Str:[/B] 22 +6 (18+4rcl) [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 45000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (14+4rcl) [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] XX (6d10+30)
[B]Con:[/B] 20 +5 (18+2rcl) [B]Grapple:[/B] 12     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 5/magic (racial), 3/- (armor)
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (06+4rcl) [B]Speed:[/B] 30', fly 30' (avg)    [B]Spell Res:[/B] 16
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (10+0rcl) [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5 (18+2rcl) [B]ACP:[/B] -5         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10   +1    +1    +0    +1    +0    +23
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 22

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                    6      +5    +5      +16
[B]Ref:[/B]                     2      +4    +5      +11
[B]Will:[/B]                    2      +0    +5      +7
* Dark Blessing: add Cha modifier to all saves

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage         Critical[/B]
Flaming Burst Falchion    +13    2d4+1d6 fire   15-20/x2 +1d10 fire
Claw                      +12    1d4            x2
Claw                      +12    1d4            x2
Bite                      +12    1d6            x2

[B]Languages:[/B] 


[B]Abilities:[/B] darkvision 60ft, immunity to poison, poison use, resist acid 10, resist cold 10,
  resist fire 10, resist electricity 10, [i]smite good[/i] 2/day, lay on hands 1/day, aura of evil,
  [i]detect good[/i] at will (Sp), [i]darkness[/i] 3/day (Sp), [i]desecrate[/i] 1/day (Sp),
  [i]unholy blight[/i] 1/day (Sp), command undead 8/day, magic natural weapons

[B]Feats:[/B] 
- Power Attack
- Cleave
- Improved Sunder
- Improved Critical (falchion)


+2 Adamantine Full Plate (20500gp, AC +10, ACP -5, fail 35%, 50lb, dmg red 3/-, max dex +1)
Flaming Burst Falchion (8375gp, 8lb, 2d4s [18-20/x2])
12625gp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> In other news, Jemal: sweet holy monkeyfish, 7d6 at will?  Am I missing something important here?




Not to be facetious, but the important thing we're missing here is that WarlockLord is going to make us fight some very serious competition considering the potency of our characters. On a side note, I like your falchion's 25% crit threat. Very nice


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Here's what I have so far, trying out a half-fiend.  I'm not sure about the armor; is the damage reduction really worth it?  (Actually, for that matter I'm not sure about the half-fiend, either.)




Well, I hate to be a pain in the ass, but I seriously doubt my character (or my cohort for that matter) will run around with an evil character.  There will have to be some seriously extenuating circumstances going on for that to happen.  In fact, doesn't my cohort lose her paladin abilities if she willingly adventures with an evil character?


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Not to be facetious, but the important thing we're missing here is that WarlockLord is going to make us fight some very serious competition considering the potency of our characters. On a side note, I like your falchion's 25% crit threat. Very nice




I'm glad I'm not being counted on to do damage, because I don't come anywhere near either of you guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's the rough of my character, Jemal's character's sister. Twin? That might be interesting. Though I always envisaged Ilsh as being a bit...smaller. 

[sblock]Name: Ilshana
Race: Human
Class/Level: Beguiler 10
Exp: 

Desc: Pending

Strength (STR) 8
Dexterity (DEX)	16
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 20
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 16

Alignment: Chaotic Good
AC: 13 (10 +3 Dex)
Hit Points: 6+9d6 +20
Movement: 30' 

Base Attack Bonus: +5
Init: +3
Melee Attack: +4
Ranged Attack: +8
Fort: +5
Reflex: +6
Will: +8

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Armored Mage
Trapfinding
Cloaked Casting, +1DC, +2 vs SR
Bonus Feat: Silent Spell, Still Spell
Advanced Learning
- 1st level: Ventriloquism
- 3rd level: ?
Surprise Casting: Move action

Skills:	44+11+11+11+11+11+11+12+12+12 (146)
Bluff +16 (13 ranks +3 Cha)
Concentration +15 (13 ranks +2 Con)
Diplomacy +14 (7 ranks + 3 Cha, +2 Bluff, +2 Sense Motive)
Disable Device +15 (9 ranks + 5 Int + 2 MW tools)
Disguise +11 (6 ranks +3 Cha +2 Bluff)
Gather Info +10 (5 ranks +3 Cha, +2 Knowledge: Local)
Knowledge: Arcana +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Knowledge: Local +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Listen +10 (9 ranks + 1 Wis)
Open Lock +14 (9 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 MW tools)
Search +18 (13 ranks + 5 Int)
Sense Motive +10 (9 ranks +1 Wis)
Spellcraft +14 (7 ranks + 5 Int, +2 Knowledge: Arcana)
Speak Language 4 ranks
Spot +10 (9 ranks + 1 Wis)
Tumble +10 (7 ranks +3 Dex)
Use Magic Device +15 (12 ranks + 3 cha)

Skill Tricks (4)
Timely Misdirection
Swift Concentration

Feats
1 Fey Heritage
1 Spell Focus: Enchantment
3 Eschew Materials
6 Fey Power
9 Fey Legacy

Languages - Common, Sylvan, Elvish, Orcish, Gnome, Draconic, Dwarf, Giant, Goblin

Spells (Beguiler) - Base DC 15, 17 enchantment
Slots
0 - 6/6, 1 - 6/6, 2 - 6/6, 3 - 6/6, 4 - 5/5, 5 - 3/3

0 - Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
1 - Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self,
Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep,
Undetectable Alignment, Whelm, Ventriloquism
2 - Blinding Color Surge, Blur, Daze Monster, Detect Thoughts, Fog Cloud, Glitterdust,
Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Knock, Minor Image, Mirror Image, Misdirection, See Invisible,Silence, Spider Climb, Stay the Hand, Touch of Idiocy, Vertigo, Whelming Burst
3 - Arcane Sight, Clairvoyance/Clairaudence, Crown of Veils, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Displacement, Glibness, Halt, Haste, Hesitate, Hold Person, Inevitable Defeat, Invisibility Sphere, Legion Of Sentinels, Major Image, Nondetection, Slow, Suggestion, Vertigo Field, Zone of Silence
4 - Charm Monster, Confusion, Crushing Despair, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Locate Creature, Mass Whelm, Phantom Battle, Rainbow Pattern, Solid Fog
5 - Break Enchantment, Dominate Person, Feeblemind, Friend to Foe, Hold Monster, Incite Riot, Mind Fog, Telepathic Bond, Seeming, Sending, Swift Etherealness

Money - 13k

Weapons -	    	


Armour -


Gear -
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
Everburning Torch, 110gp, 1lb
Masterwork thief tools, 100gp, 1lb

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Magic -
Veil of Allure, 14,000
Headband of Intellect +4, 16,000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4,000
Handy Haversack, 2,000[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not too sure about the Half-fiendish Blackguard... Unless you've got a pretty good bluff check and cover story.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Well, I hate to be a pain in the ass, but I seriously doubt my character (or my cohort for that matter) will run around with an evil character.  There will have to be some seriously extenuating circumstances going on for that to happen.  In fact, doesn't my cohort lose her paladin abilities if she willingly adventures with an evil character?




My character may be evil, but seriously, there aren't that many people out there willing to fight the ONE.  Don't you think he could just deal with it, since it's in his best interest?  It's not like he himself loses abilities or anything.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not too sure about the Half-fiendish Blackguard... Unless you've got a pretty good bluff check and cover story.




If I remember correctly, WarlockLord said he was going to be pretty loose with races (otherwise I wouldn't have even thought about it).  I figure, there's nothing inherently more conspicuous about a half-fiend than, say, a mind flayer.
Matter of fact, since I'm evil, I've got the best cover story of anyone; I'm actually still a follower of the ONE, just one who likes killing stuff.  (Or if that's not good enough, three words: Hat of Disguise.)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Shayuri - I'm okay with being your older, bigger sister, but the twins idea IS cool...

Actually, I'm going to be sizing her down a little bit.  The original sizes were when I was basing the character Melee, and thus more muscular.


Fenixdown - I'm not worried about your appearance, I'm worried about your actions around the other party members.  Some of them may be a bit more inclined towards killing evil things than working with them to overthrow governments....
Specifically, the Exalted Paladin may have a bit of a problem.

Personally, my character (And myself as a Player) couldn't care less.  I'm just watching the group dynamic.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 27, 2007)

Wait, who's a paladin?  I see an enchanter, a warlock, and a psion...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Insight's Cohort is a Paladin from the Book of Exalted Deeds.

BTW, SHayuri - Cha 16?  Hmm, if Janelle's always been the prettier one that explains Ilsh's desire to beguile.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

My prime stat's Intelligence. Can't afford to keep 'em both sky high. 

And Charisma is only partly looks. They could still be twins...just one's more outgoing than the other. Ilsh could be the quiet one, who machinates from the back rank.


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Insight's Cohort is a Paladin from the Book of Exalted Deeds.




Depending on the DM's interpretation, I suppose Nathira (the cohort Paladin) could be trying to reform the evil character, as long as working with such an evil character would not violate her oath.

EDIT: I'm not going to have my cohort trump the needs and desires of another player.  If the DM thinks it's going to be too much trouble, I am by no means opposed to changing my cohort to something else to suit party unity as a whole.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Shayuri - Yeah, I'm really liking the Twin idea, too.  A pair of beautiful, Fey-powered Arcane Heretics.  
Also, our Physical stats (base) are pretty close, too.. You've got 8 16 14 whereas I've got 8 18 14.  Looks like Janelle's more... 'flexible', spent more time doing gymnastics and less book learnin like her sister.


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Shayuri - Yeah, I'm really liking the Twin idea, too.  A pair of beautiful, Fey-powered Arcane Heretics.
> Also, our Physical stats (base) are pretty close, too.. You've got 8 16 14 whereas I've got 8 18 14.  Looks like Janelle's more... 'flexible', spent more time doing gymnastics and less book learnin like her sister.




This is a fairly atypical D&D party.  Few front line fighters, and almost every character has a high Charisma!  In my face to face games, nearly everyone is Cha 10 at best!


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2007)

Shayuri- Ilshana's Int is currently 24, correct? I didn't want you to not credit yourself where credit is due. Other than that, she looks like she and Latham can be quite the team, and the notion of adventuring with two beautiful sisters is something he would eat up.

fenixdown- Is your character inherently evil just because he has no reservations on killing people or simply because he's half-fiend? Or is there something more deep-seeded than that? I don't have a problem with your character being evil, as long as it doesn't detract from the overall cohesiveness of the group. I was having some reservations being the only non-good character in the group, and I was just true neutral. But Lawful Evil is something that can work, especially if your motivations are right; like wanting to overthrow the ONE (which in and of itself in an inherently evil organization) for personal greed and power, rather than being the hero of the little people.

But you're right about the half-fiend part, that's not a problem, especially since our contact likes to suck people's brains out. I figure we're going to have to do some nasty things to some humanoids who have the appearance of being good, and so having someone Evil might be beneficial for those who morally object to wanton slaughter.

Anyway, I'm rambling. Quick question, who are our major damage dealers? We've got Jemal with his at will 7d6, fenixdown's blackguard is frontline melee, and Insight's Paladin is one as well. That leaves us with at least two front liners, three by-the-books backliners, and Jemal's middleroad? Am I missing someone?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm going to have to bow out. I don't want to run a character too similar to one of the others but I'm stuck for time and ideas so I thought it best that I step aside so as to not cause problems later.

Have fun, all.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Shayuri- Ilshana's Int is currently 24, correct? I didn't want you to not credit yourself where credit is due. Other than that, she looks like she and Latham can be quite the team, and the notion of adventuring with two beautiful sisters is something he would eat up.



I'll bet. 



> Anyway, I'm rambling. Quick question, who are our major damage dealers? We've got Jemal with his at will 7d6, fenixdown's blackguard is frontline melee, and Insight's Paladin is one as well. That leaves us with at least two front liners, three by-the-books backliners, and Jemal's middleroad? Am I missing someone?



Well, if needed I can dish it out for 3 rounds/day. (Empowered maximized Blast followed by Empowered Maximmized Quickened Blast, total damage=126)


Festy - too bad, wish you coulda stuck around.  GL, HF.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh I'm not selling myself short.

In fact, with her brains and her feats and gear, Ilsh boasts a DC 26 Dominate Person.

She doesn't do much damage, because in her view killing people is a waste of good "friends."


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2007)

Character's coming along, should have him finished and posted by tomorrow - if not tonight. 

 One question though: it's never explicitly stated, but given the similarities between the Archivist's method of preparation and the Wizard's method of preparation it seems to be dictated by common sense that, like a Wizard, an Archivist can leave spell slots open and fill them in later on given 15 mins preparation time. Does that make sense to you too?


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> fenixdown- Is your character inherently evil just because he has no reservations on killing people or simply because he's half-fiend? Or is there something more deep-seeded than that?




This is actually where "good and evil as perceptions" comes into play, which I had totally forgotten I was doing.  He perceives the society and the ONE as 'good', so 'evil' for him would be destroying it.  So yeah, really he's not much Evil; he's more of an anarchist who doesn't have a bigger cause in mind.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh I'm not selling myself short.
> 
> In fact, with her brains and her feats and gear, Ilsh boasts a DC 26 Dominate Person.
> 
> She doesn't do much damage, because in her view killing people is a waste of good "friends."




A 26? Aww shucks! That beats my 24, however, the people I try and dominate do not have bonuses to their save under any circumstances, so take that


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

My charm DC may only be a 19, but I can do it all day, baby.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

Only 1 at a time though, man. And it's a charm, not a dominate.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Only 1 at a time though, man. And it's a charm, not a dominate.




With my cha check it may as well be. 
Which reminds me.. I may want to invest in a Circlet of Persuasion...
Charm, Diplomacy, Bluff... Even UMD...


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2007)

EDIT: Now complete. 

[sblock=Arast]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Arast 
[B]Class:[/B] Archivist 7/Thaumaturgist 2/Alienist 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] The Old Gods 
	
[B]Str:[/B] 8  	-1 		[B]Level:[/B] 10	[B]XP[/B]: 45,001/55,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 	+1 		[B]BAB:[/B] +4		[B]HP:[/B]  (7d6+2d4+1d4+20)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 	+2 		[B]Grapple:[/B] +3	
[B]Int:[/B] 22 (20) 	+6 (+5)		[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 2 (+2 Int)
[B]Wis:[/B] 20 (18) 	+5 (+4)		[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] +6
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 	+1 		[B]ACP:[/B] 		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+6	+1	+0	+0	+0	+0	17
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+9	+5	+2	+2
[B]Ref:[/B]	+5	+2	+1	+2
[B]Will:[/B]	+17	+10	+5	+2

[B]Notes:[/B]
+2 on saves vs. Enchantment spells and effects

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Masterwork Dagger		+4/+6	1d4-1	19-20/x2	10'

[B]Notes:[/B] 

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Abyssal, Auran, Celestial, Draconic, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Dark Knowledge (Tactics, Puissance) 5/day
Lore Mastery (+2 Decipher Script, Knowledge: Religion, Knowledge: The Planes)
Still Mind
Improved Ally
Summon Alien

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Scribe Scroll
Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Extend Spell
Spontaneous Summoner (4/day)
Empower Spell
Augment Summoning 
Spell Penetration

[B]Prayer Book:[/B]
[B]Level 0:[/B]
Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Guidance, Inflict Minor Wounds, Know Direction, Light, Mending, Naturewatch, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue

[b]Level 1:[/b]
Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Detect Law, Detect Undead, Entangle, Hide from Undead, Protection from Law, Produce Flame, Resurgence, Shield of Faith, Summon Monster 1, Summon Nature's Ally I

[b]Level 2:[/b]
Animal Messenger, Augury, Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Cloudburst, Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, Lesser Restoration, Silence, Spider Climb, Summon Monster II, Summon Nature's Ally II, Tree Shape, Undetectable Alignment

[b]Level 3:[/b]
Animate Dead, Call Lightning, Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Searing Light, Speak With Dead, Stone Shape, Summon Monster III, Summon Nature's Ally III, Wrack

[b]Level 4:[/b]
Cure Critical Wounds, Dimensional Anchor, Dismissal, Divination, Flame Strike, Lesser Planar Ally, Scrying, Sending, Spell Immunity, Summon Monster IV, Summon Nature's Ally IV

[b]Level 5:[/b]
Baleful Polymorph, Call Lightning Storm, Commune, Dispel Law, Raise Dead, Slay Living, Spell Resistance, Stoneskin, Summon Monster V, Summon Nature's Ally V
[sblock=Scrolls bought and scribed into Prayer Book]
Flare (112.5 gp)
Know Direction (112.5 gp)
Naturewatch (112.5 gp)
Entangle (125 gp)
Produce Flame (125 gp)
Summon Nature's Ally I (125 gp)
Summon Nature's Ally II (350 gp)
Silence (350 gp)
Bear's Endurance (350 gp)
Bull's Strength (350 gp)
Undetectable Alignment (350 gp)
Cat's Grace (350 gp)
Augury (350 gp)
Tree Shape (350 gp)
Cloudburst (350 gp)
Barkskin (350 gp)
Spiderclimb (350 gp)
Animal Messenger (350 gp)
Summon Nature's Ally III (675 gp)
Speak With Dead (675 gp)
Searing Light (675 gp)
Stone Shape (675 gp)
Wrack (675 gp)
Summon Nature's Ally IV (1100 gp)
Dismissal (1100 gp)
Sending (1100 gp)
Divination (1100 gp)
Death Ward (1100 gp)
Dimensional Anchor (1100 gp)
Flame Strike (1100 gp)
Scrying (1100 gp)
Slay Living (1,625 gp)
True Seeing (1,625 gp)
Baleful Polymorph (1,625 gp)
Call Lightning Storm (1,625 gp)
Stoneskin (1,625 gp)
Summon Nature's Ally V (1,625 gp)
Tree Stride (1,625 gp)
Spell Resistance (1,625 gp)

 [b]Total:[/b] 28127.5 gp[/sblock]

[b]Prepared Spells:[/b]
[b]Level 0:[/b] (4/day, DC 16)
Detect Magic
Light
Read Magic
<open slot>

[b]Level 1:[/b] (7/day, DC 17)
Comprehend Languages
Detect Law
Entangle
Hide from Undead
Produce Flame
Protection from Law
<empty slot>

[b]Level 2:[/b] (6/day, DC 18)
Barkskin
Cloudburst
Hold Person
Tree Shape
<empty slot>
<empty slot>

[b]Level 3:[/b] (5/day, DC 19)
Animate Dead
2x Dispel Magic
Stone Shape
<empty slot>

[b]Level 4:[/b] (5/day, DC 20)
Cure Critical Wounds
Flame Strike
2x Summon Monster IV
<empty slot>

[b]Level 5:[/b] (4/day, DC 21)
Baleful Polymorph
2x Summon Monster V
<empty slot>

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 94 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 13/6 
[B]Skills			        Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration			+15	13	+2
Decipher Script			+10	2	+6	+2
Diplomacy			+13	10	+1	+3
Heal				+7	2	+5
Knowledge (Arcana)		+14	8	+6
Knowledge (History)		+9	3	+6
Knowledge (Nature)		+11	5	+6
Knowledge (Religion)		+21	13	+6	+2
Knowledge (The Planes)		+21	13	+6	+2
Search				+11	5	+6
Sense Motive			+12	7	+5
Spellcraft			+21	13	+6	+2

[B]Notes:[/B]
+2 Decipher Script, Knowledge (Religion) and Knowledge (The Planes) from Lore Mastery
+2 Synergy Bonus on Spellcraft from Knowledge (Arcana)
+2 Synergy Bonus on Diplomacy from Sense Motive

[B]Equipment:					Cost	         Weight[/B] 
Cloak of Resistance +2				4000 gp		-
Headband of Intellect +2			4000 gp		-
Periapt of Wisdom +2				4000 gp		-
Masterwork Dagger				302 gp		1 lb
+1 Breastplate					1,350 gp	30 lbs
Backpack					2 gp		2 lbs
Healer's Kit (10 uses)				50 gp  		1 lb
Inkpen						1 sp		-
Ink 						8 gp		-
Everburning Torch				110 gp		1 lb
Prayer Book					-		3 lbs
Marked Bones (Augury focus)			25 gp		-
2x Incense (Augury component)			50 gp		-
10x Black Onyx (Animate Dead component) 	250 gp		-
4x Incense and Ivy (Divination component)	100 gp		-
4x Diamond Dust (Stoneskin component)		1000 gp		-
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 Charges)		750 gp		-
Scroll Case					1 gp		0.5 lbs
Scroll of Speak with Animals 			25 gp
Scroll of Alarm					100 gp
Scroll of Delay Poison				150 gp
Scroll of Gust of Wind				150 gp
Scroll of Fog Cloud				150 gp
Scroll of Remove Paralysis			150 gp
Scroll of Lesser Restoration			150 gp
Scroll of Spider Climb				150 gp
Scroll of Undetectable Alignment		150 gp
Scroll of Locate Object				375 gp
Scroll of Speak with Plants			375 gp
Scroll of Restoration				700 gp
Scroll of Lesser Planar Ally			1200 gp
Scroll of Air Walk				700 gp
Scroll of Spell Resistance			1125 gp	
Scroll of Wall of Stone				1125 gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 38.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 79gp 4sp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	26	53	80	160	400	

[B]Age:[/B] 29
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 130 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Amber
[B]Hair:[/B] Light Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```

*Appearance:* Arast dresses in the robes of a scholar, white with blue trim and detail. He looks perpetually slightly sickly, skinny and pale, but he has a reassuring and pleasant smile and his golden yellow eyes gleam with intelligence and perspicacity. His hair is a light hazel brown, trimmed to a medium length and roughly parted in the centre. He looks rather younger than he is, despite the bags under his eyes and the slight stoop with which he walks.

*Personality:* Arast is quiet and unassuming most of the time, happy to sink into the background and observe rather than calling attention to himself. He cares little for small talk, though he'll reply politely and pleasantly enough - if rather bnriefly - if engaged in such a conversation. On the occasions when he is driven to speak concerning something he actually cares about, however, he does so eloquently and often at quite some length. Indeed, once he's started it can, every so often, be somewhat difficult to shut him up, particularly if you catch him on certain subjects. He fidgets almost constantly, drumming his fingers or tapping his foot or playing with some small object. This may give the appearance that he is distracted or absent-minded, but it would be quite a mistake to make that assumption.

*Background:* Arast's existence was conventional at first, the typical life of the gifted son of a good citizen. He was extraordinarily bright, and was funneled into the priesthood. The ONE's propaganda machine could never be accused of inefficacy, and he never doubted what he was taught. This promising formation of a priest of the ONE went as smoothly as could be imagined, up until the boy's fifteenth year. It was then that the first vision came, in the form of a dream. It was the crawling, unthinkable horror of the Unnameable that came to him first, filling his sleep with horrors beyond the human capacity of imagination but denying him the luxury of awakening as he writhed on sweat-slicked sheets.

 In time he his dreams were filled also with the glory of Thor, the beauty and mystery of Ernu, the insidious promises of power whispered by Vecna and the boundless verdancy of Mannegish all overlaid by the cruel mockery of his laughter. The Five ruled his sleep as surely as the ONE ruled his waking hours, giving his torn consciousness no peace or rest.

 He lived in the ever-present fear that one of the ONE's clerics would see the nature of his nightmares in his mind. It seemed inevitable that they would, before long, and Arast grew increasingly frantic. He even considered confessing, though he knew it would win him scant lenience.

 Ultimately he was saved from his predicament. It was the dead of night when the old woman appeared, breaking into his restless sleep and whispering urgently that if he wished to escape his inevitable downfall then he would surrender himself to her. Thinking the hag no more than another of his visions, and too weak to protest, he could only nod numbly. She took his hand and then the temple quarters melted and disappeared, becoming a different room entirely. He slipped back into unconsciousness, enjoying the first untroubled sleep he had known in months.

 He woke in the morning to find that the crone had been no vision or dream, for she sat still by his bed, looking intently at him. 

 From that morning he began his tutelage in the Old Ways, unlearning all that had been embedded in his mind by the propaganda machines of the ONE. Years later, the old woman died - the woman who had mentored him and been his only human contact since his escape from the temple, though she always refused to tell him her name. Her last words were that if he did not know himself what he had to do, he should start by going to an old contact of hers in the Resistance; there perhaps he would find some direction and purpose. Not knowing what else to do, he followed her directions.[/sblock]

 * * *

 As you might be able to gather, I'm intending on one of the Old Gods being a faintly Lovecraftian nameless horrible *thing* - hence the Alienist connection - and for one of the others to be a wild and often cruel nature deity - hence the druidic slant. As for the third who's fallen to me to detail - I'm not quite sure, but I guess probably another Chaotic Good entity so that Thor isn't out there on his own holding up the Good end of the pantheon.

 EDIT: Compiled Old God information. Additions to Thor's and Vecna's portfolios by me, that I think better round out the pantheon, are in square brackets. Obviously they're tentative suggestions only. 

 #1 Thor. CG. Big bearded deity of thunder. Likes include quaffing mead, wrestling, and killing giants. Dislikes include Loki (defunct in this setting, but probably applies to tricksters generally). [In this setting also the God of battle, of might, and of traditional masculinity. Ostensible ruler of the pantheon, though his authority has crumbled. 

 #2 Vecna. NE. Evil lich-God of secrets and black magic. General nasty no-goodnik. [In this setting also the God of hatred, fear, murder and amoral personal ambition.]

 #3 Ernu. NG. Goddess of love, beauty, music, mysticism, the moon, femininity and fertility. Thor's sometime lover, alienated from him and now more closely aligned with Mannegish.

 #4 Mannegish. CN. God of nature, creation, trickery and innovation. Often cruel, capricious, and sadistic, particularly in his role as nature-deity, but also associated with the primal force of life and creation. 

 #5 The unnameable. CN. Known by many names, but all are titles or epithets. Its true name is unknowable, unthinkable, even to other deities. It is the primal force of entropy, destruction and decay, the madness and terror that lurks just beyond the edge of reason. It is corruption and death, the incomprehensible end of everything.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> With my cha check it may as well be.
> Which reminds me.. I may want to invest in a Circlet of Persuasion...
> Charm, Diplomacy, Bluff... Even UMD...




That's a beautiful piece of equipment, well worth the investment!

fenix- If you weren't doing half-fiend, what would you do? Personally, I like your character, I think it'll fit well, especially you being a fallen paladin with an exalted paladin in the group. You could be his project.


----------



## Insight (Apr 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful piece of equipment, well worth the investment!
> 
> fenix- If you weren't doing half-fiend, what would you do? Personally, I like your character, I think it'll fit well, especially you being a fallen paladin with an exalted paladin in the group. You could be his project.




HER project   and yes, I agree.  As long as the DM is OK with that, and doing so isn't going to violate her Paladin-ness.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> HER project   and yes, I agree.  As long as the DM is OK with that, and doing so isn't going to violate her Paladin-ness.




If it were just an evil character, than it might bea paladin code problem, but since HE is a fallen paladin and SHE wants to help him, I think it should be okay.

There's so many female characters in this game, even the mind slayer is probably a lady.

EDIT: Oh, Autumn, I really like Arast! A conjuring character is a very good addition to the dynamics, especially one that's going a little mad (I'm assuming since you're going the Alienist route). Good work on the Old Gods.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 28, 2007)

No, Shazool is a man.  He is quite vehement on this subject.  He's not a DMPC, just a source of info who appears in dreams.  Think Deep Throat from the X-Files.

EDIT: The ONE boasts many divine necromancers in his empoly.  Are you prepared for undead?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> No, Shazool is a man.  He is quite vehement on this subject.  He's not a DMPC, just a source of info who appears in dreams.  Think Deep Throat from the X-Files.




That's comforting at least. Especially since a mind flayer looks to have such a phallic overtone to it. Although, without having met one before (who knows how sheltered the ONE keeps us all), it might be very disconcerting having one in my dreams.

Edit: How soon are you looking to get this campaign rolling?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Actually, Mindflayers are Asexual, neither male nor female.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

Ilshana, Mk2. Nearly done.

In response to the "what are you going to do against undead" question, I loaded her up with an Undead Bane crossbow. She doesn't mind killing undead. She can't make them friends. 

[sblock]Name: Ilshana
Race: Human
Class/Level: Beguiler 10
Exp: 

Desc: Pending

Strength (STR) 8
Dexterity (DEX)	16
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 24
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 16

Alignment: Chaotic Good
AC: 19 (10 +3 Dex +5 armor +1 deflection)
Hit Points: 6+9d6 +20
Movement: 30' 

Base Attack Bonus: +5
Init: +3
Melee Attack: +4
Ranged Attack: +8
Fort: +7
Reflex: +8
Will: +10

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Armored Mage
Trapfinding
Cloaked Casting, +1DC, +2 vs SR
Bonus Feat: Silent Spell, Still Spell
Advanced Learning
- 1st level: Magic Aura
- 3rd level: ?
Surprise Casting: Move action

Skills:	44+11+11+11+11+11+11+12+12+12 (146)
Bluff +16 (13 ranks +3 Cha)
Concentration +15 (13 ranks +2 Con)
Diplomacy +14 (7 ranks + 3 Cha, +2 Bluff, +2 Sense Motive)
Disable Device +17 (9 ranks + 7 Int + 2 MW tools)
Disguise +11 (6 ranks +3 Cha +2 Bluff)
Gather Info +10 (5 ranks +3 Cha, +2 Knowledge: Local)
Knowledge: Arcana +12 (5 ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge: Local +12 (5 ranks + 7 Int)
Listen +10 (9 ranks + 1 Wis)
Open Lock +14 (9 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 MW tools)
Search +20 (13 ranks + 7 Int)
Sense Motive +10 (9 ranks +1 Wis)
Spellcraft +16 (7 ranks + 7 Int, +2 Knowledge: Arcana)
Speak Language 4 ranks
Spot +10 (9 ranks + 1 Wis)
Tumble +10 (7 ranks +3 Dex)
Use Magic Device +15 (12 ranks + 3 cha)

Skill Tricks (4)
Timely Misdirection
Swift Concentration

Feats
1 Fey Heritage
1 Spell Focus: Enchantment
3 Eschew Materials
6 Fey Power (+1 DC to Enchantments)
9 Fey Legacy (Confusion, Dimension Door, Summon Nature's Ally V, each 1/day as SLA)

Languages - Common, Sylvan, Elvish, Orcish, Gnome, Draconic, Dwarf, Giant, Goblin

Spells (Beguiler) - Base DC 15, 21 enchantment
Slots
0 - 6/6, 1 - 8/8, 2 - 8/8, 3 - 8/8, 4 - 6/6, 5 - 4/4

0 - Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
1 - Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self,
Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep,
Undetectable Alignment, Whelm, Ventriloquism
2 - Blinding Color Surge, Blur, Daze Monster, Detect Thoughts, Fog Cloud, Glitterdust,
Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Knock, Minor Image, Mirror Image, Misdirection, See  Invisible,Silence, Spider Climb, Stay the Hand, Touch of Idiocy, Vertigo, Whelming Burst
3 - Arcane Sight, Clairvoyance/Clairaudence, Crown of Veils, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Displacement, Glibness, Halt, Haste, Hesitate, Hold Person, Inevitable Defeat, Invisibility Sphere, Legion Of Sentinels, Major Image, Nondetection, Slow, Suggestion, Vertigo Field, Zone of Silence
4 - Charm Monster, Confusion, Crushing Despair, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Locate Creature, Mass Whelm, Phantom Battle, Rainbow Pattern, Solid Fog
5 - Break Enchantment, Dominate Person, Feeblemind, Friend to Foe, Hold Monster, Incite Riot, Mind Fog, Telepathic Bond, Seeming, Sending, Swift Etherealness

Money - 440

Weapons -	    	
Light Crossbow +1 Undead Bane, +9, 1d8+1, 8,335, +2 hit +2d6+2 damage to undead

Armour -
Mithril Chain Shirt +1, +5 AC, 2,100

Gear -
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
Everburning Torch, 110gp, 1lb
Masterwork thief tools, 100gp, 1lb

- On person
2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Magic -
Veil of Allure, 14,000
Headband of Intellect +4, 16,000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4,000
Handy Haversack, 2,000
Ring of Protection +1, 2,000[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

You know what happens to an Undead that gets struck by Eldritch blast?

[sblock=answer]
The same thing that happens to everything else.[/sblock]

Hey, don't diss... I liked the quote!


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

So I still have a feat that I haven't designated yet, I'm thinking of maybe taking leadership as well and that way directly address our potential undead issue. I could easily adjust the background to accomodate this, such as making it Latham's little brother or something similar. Would anyone have any objection of this, the possible over population of characters, or is this okay?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Janelle, nearly complete:

[sblock=Janelle]
Janelle 
Human Warlock10 
AL: CG HT: 5'8" WT: 130 Hair: Long, black Eyes: Green/Hazel

STR: 8 (-1) [8 base]
DEX: 22 (+6) [18 base + 2 lvl + 2 Enhancement]
CON: 14 (+2) [14 Base]
INT: 14 (+2) [14 Base]
WIS: 12 (+1) [12 Base]
CHA: 18 (+4) [18 Base]

HP: (10d6+20) AC: 28 (10 base + 6 armour + 4 shield + 6 dex + 1 Deflection + 1 Natural Armour)
Saves: FORT: +6(3 base + 2 con + 1 Resistance) REF: +10(3 base + 6 dex + 1 Resistance) WILL: +9(7 base + 1 wis + 1 Resistance)
Init: +6 Move: 40' / Fly 40'

Bab: 7
Attacks: 
Eldritch Blast + 13, 7d6 damage, Range: 250'

Skills(Total/Ranks):[65 Points] Use Magic Device(+21/13), Bluff(+23/13), Diplomacy(+23/13), 29 more

Languages: Common, Sylvan, 1 more

Feats: [5] Fey Heritage(+3 vs Mind affects), Fey Skin(improved DR), Maximize SLA, Empower SLA, Extra Invocation(Least)

Class Features: Detect Magic, Invocations, Eldritch Blast, DR 5/Cold Iron, Deceive Item.

Invocations: 
Least[4]: 
Elemental Blast(Blast Essence) - Alters Eldritch Blast to an energy type.
Beguiling Influence - +6 Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate.
Eldritch Spear(Blast Shape) - 250' Range Eldritch Blast.
See the Unseen - Darkvision 60', See Invisibility.

Lesser[3]: 
Fell Flight - Flight speed.
Flee the Scene - Short Distance Dimension Door + Major Image 1 round.
Walk Unseen - Invisibility (self only) @ will.


Equipment: 
+2 Darkwood Shield (4,257)
+2 Mithril Shirt (5,100)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2,000)
Amulet of Natural Armour +1 (2,000)
Circlet of Persuasion (4,500)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Vest of Resistance +1 (1,000)
Boots of Striding(2,500)
Greater Chasuble of Fell Power (18,000)
3,143 GP to spend. (GOGO wands!!)
[/sblock]

Also, apparently I can't take Quicken SLA till my next feat.   Required CL=10, and After lvl 9 I don't get a feat till 12.
I've gotta drop one least and one lesser invocations.. Any help? (The ones marked with an asterisk (*) are the ones I MUST keep.

*BTW, Shayuri, what's "Veil of Allure" do?


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 28, 2007)

Actually, I suppose I could throw in an NPC wizard to assist against undead...

And in this campaign, mindflayers have gender.  They gotta make tadpoles somehow!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hmm... MR DM - Could I drop the "Springing" part of the boots of Striding&Springing?  
Lets see, A +5 to jump costs 2,500, meaning the other half cost 3,000.. Using the stackign rules (150%), that means it probably cost 2,000 GP for the +10 speed part of the boots.. But I'd be willing to pay whatever you think's fair.  I'm just not seeing any beneficial part of the Springing.  Janelle flies, she doesn't jump.


Also, I have an Invocation to run by you...
There's several invocations that alter the E.Blast to deal elemental damage, and each has an additional 'save vs extra effect'.  Would you be willing to allow an invocation that just allows me to make my blast elemental, with no extra effect(But one invoke would allow multiple elements)?  (So I can fly around shooting lightning bolts and jets of flame?)


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 28, 2007)

Go ahead, Jemal.  I've never understood why "springing" hs to be included in these things anyway.  As for the invocation, I'll allow it, but I can't see why you'd want it (just say your blast looks like a lightning bolt) or buy some wands.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Invocations:
> Least[4]: *Must get rid of one*
> Baleful Utterance - Shatter @ will.
> Beguiling Influence - +6 Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate.
> ...




I think, with a real cursory glance, I'd drop out of the Leasts probably Baleful Utterance, maybe from the Lessers Charm... I think we've got that covered


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Actually, I suppose I could throw in an NPC wizard to assist against undead...




If that's the route you'd want to take, then by all means. But I'm more than willing to make a little brother if you'd rather lessen your workload.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Go ahead, Jemal.  I've never understood why "springing" hs to be included in these things anyway.  As for the invocation, I'll allow it, but I can't see why you'd want it (just say your blast looks like a lightning bolt) or buy some wands.




B/c the elemental damage DOES do different stuff vs diff things, just by being what it is.  (Acid ignores hardness on stone, Fire ignores hardness on wood, Fire/Acid beat Regen, and some things are weak against certain elemental types.)

If we come against a red dragon, shooting it with a spear of eldritch ice is not only cool, but effective.

As for the boots, thnx!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Allright, char. updated a bit, and another question to ask : 
Are Eternal Wands allowed, and how much do they cost? (can't remember the formula)


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> If that's the route you'd want to take, then by all means. But I'm more than willing to make a little brother if you'd rather lessen your workload.




Ok,  make the little brother.  I'm trying to make an army of evil clerics, paladins, monks, and undead.  YOu guys should have fun.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 28, 2007)

I assume that eternal wands are chargeless.  I'd allow them, but I don't know what they cost either.  If someone could post that, I'd allow 'em.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Ok,  make the little brother.  I'm trying to make an army of evil clerics, paladins, monks, and undead.  YOu guys should have fun.




If I go cleric route, do I have the ability to channel positive or is it all negative? I have no problem destroying or commanding.

By the way, it sounds like you're making an awesome campaign and I'm nervous for all that you're going to throw at us.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

*Triple Post*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

*Triple Post*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> If I go cleric route, do I have the ability to channel positive or is it all negative? I have no problem destroying or commanding.
> 
> By the way, it sounds like you're making an awesome campaign and I'm nervous for all that you're going to throw at us.




Clerics have two choices : 
Channel Positive Energy : Turn Undead + Spontaneous Cure  (Must be taken if Good)
Channel Negative Energy : Rebuke Undead + Spontaneous Inflict  (Must be taken if Evil)
Neutral clerics get to choose.


Hmm, a Holy Blast would be fun against the Undead, but I dont think it would fit with a fey warlock.

[sblock=Aside]Just for the record, I've played + DM'd for a lot of warlocks, so my group has had a lot of custom Invocations, different ones designed for different backgrounds. That's where 'elemental blast' and 'holy blast' come from. (Holy blast being Positive Energy damage that deals an additional 2d6 to undead + Evil outsiders... i think there's a PRC in Complete Mage that does something similar to that now, though.)[/sblock]



			
				WarlockLord said:
			
		

> I assume that eternal wands are chargeless.  I'd allow them, but I don't know what they cost either.  If someone could post that, I'd allow 'em.




Not quite chargeless, I think they're like 3 or 5/day.  
Truley chargeless would be easy.  According to the DMG, it costs twice what a 50 charge item would cost.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Clerics have two choices :
> Channel Positive Energy : Turn Undead + Spontaneous Cure  (Must be taken if Good)
> Channel Negative Energy : Rebuke Undead + Spontaneous Inflict  (Must be taken if Evil)
> Neutral clerics get to choose.
> ...




My question was more geared toward what I can do in a land ruled by the ONE. Since it's evident his clerics channel negative, is that my only option? Or would he allow positive as well?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> My question was more geared toward what I can do in a land ruled by the ONE. Since it's evident his clerics channel negative, is that my only option? Or would he allow positive as well?




Ah. I C.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

*In Which Shay Answers Some Questions of Import*

Veil of Allure is from Magic Item Compendium. It adds +2 DC to enchantment spells, and to the DC's of Su abilities based on Cha. A must for any serious Beguiler.

Lose Baleful Utterance and Charm.

The bonus to Jump is based on the bonus to land speed. Any increase to ground movement results in a bonus to Jump as well. See the SRD under the Jump skill for details.

An invocation that gives access to any elemental type is pretty serious...I'd call it Lesser at least, even if it lacked special effects (like burning damage, dex penalties, etc). Granted, a Warlock always has a non-elemental damage type available, but using energy types lets him take advantage of vulnerabilities that he'd normally have to spend multiple invocation slots on. Also, fire doesn't negate wood's hardness, and in fact does half damage to wood. 

Complete Mage does indeed have a PrC for Warlocks that makes them "celestial" based, and gives them two special blast types. One is Spiritual Blast, that does bonus damage to undead, and can affect incorporeal beings with no chance of missing. The other is Holy Blast that does bonus damage to evil outsiders, and inflicts a Dimensional Anchor on them as well.

Bonus trivia!

Officially illithid are asexual. The mechanism by which tadpoles are produced is best not dwelled on.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Veil of Allure is from Magic Item Compendium. It adds +2 DC to enchantment spells, and to the DC's of Su abilities based on Cha.




Reeeeeally now? How much is this? and I don't have my book with me, but what page is this on? I should heavily invest in this as well, obviously.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

14,000gp

Er...under the V's...I don't have the book here right now...

Takes up a "face" slot. Like a mask or lens.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> 14,000gp
> 
> Er...under the V's...I don't have the book here right now...
> 
> Takes up a "face" slot. Like a mask or lens.




Hmmm, I might have to reallocate some of my funding. I was curious how you got your DC to 26, but now I know... 

Potent indeed.

Oh, and illithids probably reproduce in one of two methods: splicing, like worms; or by spores, like trees, cross polination. That's my guess!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Oh, and illithids probably reproduce in one of two methods: splicing, like worms; or by spores, like trees, cross polination. That's my guess!




[Hijack]
Actually, from what I've read (I used to be into Illithids), the tadpoles are produced by the giant brain that resides in each colony, and then these tadpoles are inserted into the brains of certain creatures, and take it over, eating/replacing the brain and metamorphosing the creature, creating an Illithid.  (If inserted into the wrong type of creature, that is how a Half-Illithid is created).


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [Hijack]
> Actually, from what I've read (I used to be into Illithids), the tadpoles are produced by the giant brain that resides in each colony, and then these tadpoles are inserted into the brains of certain creatures, and take it over, eating/replacing the brain and metamorphosing the creature, creating an Illithid.  (If inserted into the wrong type of creature, that is how a Half-Illithid is created).




So in actuality, Illithids really are just a race of parasites? I didn't know this. They're a disease. How depressing would that be, no wonder they're all evil.

[De-Hijack]

I'm thinking for little brother to make him a Positive Cleric, Melee oriented with extra turn feats. For some reason I am envisioning epic battlefields littered with undead and just us Enemies of the State.

Eventually (in my mind at least) a permanent enlarge with a reach weapon could suffice for him and he can just great cleave himself through the masses and turn those more powerful.

Does this seem okay?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'm thinking for little brother to make him a Positive Cleric, Melee oriented with extra turn feats. For some reason I am envisioning epic battlefields littered with undead and just us Enemies of the State.
> 
> Eventually (in my mind at least) a permanent enlarge with a reach weapon could suffice for him and he can just great cleave himself through the masses and turn those more powerful.
> 
> Does this seem okay?




My favourite cleric ever was Gor, a half-ogre Cleric/Fighter who hated hurting people, but could smoosh you with his pinky if he had to.   First got him in a tournament, and used him to grapple a bunch of the more annoying rougish types we couldn't beat. "Why you trying to hurt us? Gor not want to hurt you."(We got 2nd place that year, btw).
yeah, A buffed Half-ogre cleric with Improved Grapple can shut down just about anything that doesn't like being grabbed.

Though when we DID see the Undead.. holy cow, stay outta his way!  Greatmaul+Divine Might=Fun.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> My favourite cleric ever was Gor, a half-ogre Cleric/Fighter who hated hurting people, but could smoosh you with his pinky if he had to.   First got him in a tournament, and used him to grapple a bunch of the more annoying rougish types we couldn't beat. "Why you trying to hurt us? Gor not want to hurt you."(We got 2nd place that year, btw).
> yeah, A buffed Half-ogre cleric with Improved Grapple can shut down just about anything that doesn't like being grabbed.
> 
> Though when we DID see the Undead.. holy cow, stay outta his way!  Greatmaul+Divine Might=Fun.




That sounds lovely! Oddly enough, I was envisioning a greatmaul too.

Bottom line, though, Latham is the guy I want to run, having a secondary character, while I want a personality and background, I don't want him to upstage anyone, Latham or anybody else's character.

But I do like the idea of a 'slower' character, your Gor sounds like a blast!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> That sounds lovely! Oddly enough, I was envisioning a greatmaul too.
> 
> Bottom line, though, Latham is the guy I want to run, having a secondary character, while I want a personality and background, I don't want him to upstage anyone, Latham or anybody else's character.
> 
> But I do like the idea of a 'slower' character, your Gor sounds like a blast!




Gor not slow, Gor is smart, Gor wise man of the cloth!" *thumps chest*

Damit, now I have to play Gor again in a campaign.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Gor not slow, Gor is smart, Gor wise man of the cloth!" *thumps chest*
> 
> Damit, now I have to play Gor again in a campaign.




Oh the foibles of reminiscing!

I actually might go that route, maybe instead of having a brother, it'll be someone he has charmed who has just attached a permanent bond to him, a little Stockholm Syndromesque.

I can just imagine a Gor-ish character wanting to Divine Might himself not knowing exactly how it works but shouting "I have the power!" and then magically he does. Makes me smile.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> You know what happens to an Undead that gets struck by Eldritch blast?
> 
> [sblock=answer]
> The same thing that happens to everything else.[/sblock]
> ...





haha..... quote, ftw.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal, would you be greatly offended if I used a template much akin to Gor for my cohort?


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 29, 2007)

Clerics of the ONE can choose either, but most choose commanding.

No, we ARE NOT having a cleric of the ONE in the party.  Period.

I would also like to remind you that the deadline for getting characters in is noon tomorrow (Midwestern U.S. Time)


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Clerics of the ONE can choose either, but most choose commanding.
> 
> No, we ARE NOT having a cleric of the ONE in the party.  Period.
> 
> I would also like to remind you that the deadline for getting characters in is noon tomorrow (Midwestern U.S. Time)




I figured that would probably be the overall ruling, since you know, that's who we're resisting and all. I was thinking of making just a large fighter with a specialty against undead, but if you'd rather nix the whole leadership idea, just let me know, I'm okay with anything really.


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm a little concerned with all this undead talk.  My character can't do crap against undead (immune to mind-affecting abilities).  How much undead will we typically be facing?  If it's significant, I'll need to ditch my telepath concept and switch to a tk or something, which will also change my cohort into something else (I'd lose the Thrallherd PrC since you have to be a telepath to enter it).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

Insight - I'm thinking we'll probly be dealing with a fair amount of undead, but there'll be the priests and army, too.

Ethandrew - I would be flattered.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

BTW, any news on Eternal Wand cost yet?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Insight- We won't be fighting against hordes of uncontrolled undead. I figure you control the source, you control the problem. Having a telepath, especially one as potent as yours, would only be an asset. Your paladin can turn undead though, if I'm not mistaken!

I don't think I'll do a cleric, I'm looking at an Ogre or half-ogre to be a partial fighter. I figure slap on some heavy armor, give him an oversized greatmaul with Monkey Grip feat and he'll be brutal, but I haven't done anything mechanical yet. I just want to see if this is something I should invest time in or not.


----------



## fenixdown (Apr 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> fenix- If you weren't doing half-fiend, what would you do?



Something with a smaller level adjustment so I could start off with my sneak attack and fiendish servant.  I'm open to suggestions if you have any.

Also, keep in mind I've got command undead 8/day, which should help against zmobie minions.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Something with a smaller level adjustment so I could start off with my sneak attack and fiendish servant.  I'm open to suggestions if you have any.
> 
> Also, keep in mind I've got command undead 8/day, which should help against zmobie minions.




I personally like your character, but another option is having fiend heritage, much like Shayuri and Jemal are doing fey heritage. You don't get nearly as much cool stuff, but at most you'll be sacrificing a level or two. It's in the SRD if you search for bloodlines.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, I've updated Arast to the finished version complete with fluff: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3484342&postcount=106

 Just so you know, prepared spells are very provisional - if we're starting the game on a mission that we'll have been forewarned of then I'll alter them to reflect what Arast would actually have memorised in preparation for that mission. 

 Also, as far as I know we've still had no answer on HP. How do we calculate em?


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 29, 2007)

Noon today? Guess I better finish the ranger up.

EDIT: Here is part of him. Hopefully you don't mind. I thought I had until the end of the day. I won't be back until later this evening from a softball tournament.

[sblock=Stats/Info]The Hunter
Male Human, 8th level Ranger/2nd Level Order of the Bow Initiate
Medium Humanoid (Human)

*Hit Dice:* 10d8+40 (88 110 )
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 23 (+6 Dex, +6 Armor, +1 Deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+12
*Attack:* +18 ranged with _Coldbreath_ (1d8+3, 1d6 cold dmg). +12 with melee weapon
*Full Attack:* 
+18/+13 ranged with _Coldbreath_ (1d8+3, 1d6 cold dmg). +12/+7 with melee weapon
+18/+18/+13 ranged with _Coldbreath_ (1d8+3, 1d6 cold dmg) Rapid shot
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Favored Enemy (Church of the ONE) +4, Favored Enemy (undead) +2, Distracting Shot, Ranged Precision +1d8
*Special Qualities:* Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Swift Tracker, Combat Style (Archery - Improved), Close Combat Shot, Darkvision 60', Doesn't need food or water. Needs only 2 hours of sleep.
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +15, Will +8
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 20 (22), Con 16 (18), Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Skills:*
Climb +10 (8 ranks + 2 Str
Craft (bowmaking) +6 (5 ranks + 1 Int)
Hide +22 (11 ranks + 6 Dex + 5 misc)
Jump +11 (7 ranks + 2 Str + Syn)
Knowledge (nature) +8 (5 ranks + 1 Int + 2 Syn)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Listen +14 (11 ranks + 3 Wis)
Move Silently +22 (11 ranks + 6 Dex + 5 misc)
Spot +14 (11 ranks + 3 Wis)
Survival +14 (11 ranks + 3 Wis)
Tumble +10 (4 ranks + 6 Dex + 2 Syn)

*Feats:* Track, Endurance, Rapid Shot, Many Shot, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (longbow), Precise Shot, Far Shot, Improved Rapid Shot
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Current XP:* 45,001 

*Languages spoken:* Common, _________

*Worn Equipment:* 33lbs
Mithril Shirt +2 5100gp
_Cold Breath _ - +1 Frost Composite Longbow (Str +3) 8700gp
Boots of Elvenkind 2500gp
Cloak of Elvenkind 2500gp
Gloves of Dex +2 4000gp
Goggles of Night 12000gp
Ring of Sustenance 2500gp
Ring of Protection +1 2000gp
Heward's Handy Haversack 2000gp
Amulet of Health +2 4000gp
Quiver of Ehlonna 1800gp
Traveler's Outfit
Warhammer
Longsword
2 Daggers

Heward's Handy Haversack: 5lbs
Caltrops
2 Scroll Cases containing 10 pieces of paper
Flint/Steel
Ink
Inkpen
5 Pieces of Chalk
Signal Whistle
Spade
Waterskin
Whetstone
Pouch Containing Money: 88pp, 7 gp, 8sp, 5cp

Total weight carried is 38/58lb.
Current Load: Light

Range Increments
within 30 ft = +1 attack, +1 damage
165 ft = no penalty or bonus
330 ft = -2 to attack
495 ft = -4 to attack
660 ft = -6 to attack
825 ft = -8 to attack
990 ft = -10 to attack
1155 ft = -12 to attack
1320 ft = -14 to attack
1485 ft = -16 to attack
1650 ft = -18 to attack
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]Spells Per Day: 2/1

1st Level
Longstrider
Entangle

2nd Level
Protection From Energy[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance] "He looka like a man." [/sblock]
[sblock=Background] Unknown [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Insight- We won't be fighting against hordes of uncontrolled undead. I figure you control the source, you control the problem. Having a telepath, especially one as potent as yours, would only be an asset. Your paladin can turn undead though, if I'm not mistaken!




I wouldn't count on Nathira being able to control very many undead.  She only counts as a Cleric 1 in terms of turning undead (she only has 4 levels of Paladin).


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I wouldn't count on Nathira being able to control very many undead.  She only counts as a Cleric 1 in terms of turning undead (she only has 4 levels of Paladin).




I think we should be fine, being as we have three people who can dominate the minds of people quite efficiently. I figure if my Latham is put up against 30 zombies with an evil ONE cleric running the show, he'll dominate the cleric, then maintain control of the 30 zombies, which are now assets, instead of enemies.

It's all hypothetical, though.

But my cohort that I'm building right now, he's not as potent as I'd have hoped, but against undead he's still swinging a 15' reach dealing 6d6+16 against undead with great cleave, so hopefully he'll take care of crowd control.


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2007)

My submission is basically what's on page 1 of this thread.  I'm going to repost everything in a more complete format when I get a chance.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 29, 2007)

Deadline is closing.

You don't get time to prepare spells at the beginning, you already have 'em ready.

Don't worry, I won't totally screw the mind controllers.  Soldiers aren't that strong for will saves, after all.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 29, 2007)

Is later this evening fine? I'm off to a softball tournament and won't be able to finish him until this evening. I have a very rough part of him up a few posts up the thread.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 29, 2007)

go ahead.  I've got enough stats to start running the campaign, unless we need cohorts.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's a real quick overview of Latham's cohort, Dehg. If you like him, good, I'll keep him. If not, let me know and I'll scrap 'em.

[sblock=Dehg]
Dehg

Ogre Giant 4 | Fighter 2
Alignment: CN

Abilities:
STR – 29 (18 + 10 Racial + 1 Stat Increase)
DEX – 10 (12 – 2 Racial)
CON – 22 (18 + 4 Racial)
INT – 10 (14 – 4 Racial)
WIS – 12
CHA – 6 (10 – 4 Racial)

HP: 4d8 + 2d10 + 36
Speed: 40ft (30ft)
Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (10 Base + 8 Armor + 0 Dex + 5 Natural Armor – 1 Size)

Saves:
F: 13
R: 2
W: 3

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +13 / +4 / +18

Weapons:
+1 Undead Bane Greathammer
  +13 4d6 + 14 Crit: x4 Size: Huge
-	Against Undead
-	+15 6d6 + 16 Crit: x4 Size: Huge

Racial Abilities:
Darkvision 60ft
Size Large
+5 NA
+10 STR, -2 DEX, +4 CON, -4 INT, -4 CHA
Speed 40ft

Skills:
Listen – 11 (7 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Alertness + 1 CC)
Spot – 11 (7 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Alertness + 1 CC)

Feats:
-Exotic Weapon Proficiency:
     Goliath Greathammer (RoS)
-Monkey Grip (CW)
-Power Attack
-Cleave
-Great Cleave
-Weapon Focus (Greathammer)
-Alertness
(2 Giant Feats, 2 Fighter Feats, Feats at 1, 3, 6)

Language:
Giant
Common (Poorly)
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Autumn, I just read through Arast and I really like him! I like his background and capabilities. Well done! I'm excited to get this show on the road with this group we've got.


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2007)

*Caul Vanchar*

[sblock=Caul Vanchar, Human Psion 5, Thrallherd 5]*CAUL VANCHAR[ECL 10] 45,251/55,000xp
Human Psion (Telepath) 5, Thrallherd 5
Lawful Good*
*Init* +0; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Undercommon. 
*AC* 12, Touch 11, FF 12 (+1 Deflection, +1 Natural).  
*HP* 9d4+47
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +2, *Will* +11
*Spd* 30ft
*Melee* MW Quarterstaff (+4 atk, 1d6 dmg, crit 20/x2)
*Ranged* Ranged Touch Attack (+4 atk, dmg varies; crit 20/x2)
*Space* 5ft; *Reach* 5ft
*Base Attack* +4; *Grapple* +4
*Power Points/Day*: 99
*Manifester Level*: 9th
*Powers Known*: 
*1* – Charm (psionic) (Thrallherd Bonus Power), Conceal Thoughts, Detect Psionics, Empathy, Mind Thrust, Mindlink, Telempathic Projection. *Base SDC* 17/19.
*2* – Cloud Mind, Detect Hostile Intent, Read Thoughts, Suggestion (psionic), Thought Shield. *Base SDC* 18/20.
*3* – Dispel Psionics, Mind Trap. *Base SDC* 19/21.
*4* – Detect Remote Viewing, Dominate (psionic) (Thrallherd Bonus Power), Mindwipe, Modify Memory (psionic), Schism. *Base SDC* 20/22.
*5* – Catapsi, Psychic Crush. *Base SDC* 21/23.
*Ability Scores* Str 10, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 22, Wis 16, Cha 18
*SQ* Psionic Charm (1/day - PP Cost reduced by 5, min 1), Psionic Dominate (1/day - PP Cost reduced by 5, min 1), Thrallherd (Score 19: Thrallherd Lvl 9; 40 x 1st, 4 x 2nd, 2 x 3rd, 1 x 4th, 1 x 5th).
*Feats* Greater Psionic Endowment [Psi], Inquisitor [Psi], Psionic Body[Psi], Psionic Endowment [Psi], Psionic Meditation [Psi], Psicrystal Affinity [Psi], Psicrystal Containment [Psi]
*Skills* Autohypnosis (4) +9, Bluff (13) +19, Concentration (13) +16, Diplomacy (13) +25, Gather Info (5) +9, Intimidate (0) +8, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) (5) +11, Knowledge (Psionics) (10) +18, Knowledge (Religion) (5) +11, Psicraft (10) +18, Sense Motive (13) +21.

*Gear*: 
*Amulet of Anau'his* (Throat slot; includes +2 to Con, Word Twisting (MIC), and Natural Armor +1; 15,000gp)
*Dorje of Force Screen* (50 charges; 750gp)
*Dorje of Inertial Armor* (50 charges; 750gp)
*Dorje of Inflict Pain* (50 charges; 4,500gp)
*Headband of Intellect +4* (Head slot; 16,000gp)
*Ring of Mind Shielding* (Ring 1 slot; 8,000gp)
*Ring of Protection +1* (Ring 2 slot; 2,000gp)
*Power Stones*: Body Purification (x2) (375gp), Share Pain, Forced (x2) (375gp).
*Psicrystal* (Personality - Sympathetic: +3 to Sense Motive)

*Wealth*: 1,250gp 

*Concept*: Former member of the aristocracy who has emerged as a leader of the resistance against the theocracy.
*Appearance*: Girded in fineries befitting a member of the landed aristocracy: deep greens, vibrant purples, and bright whites.  Wears a fine robe, a glimmering overcoat, and fine jewelry.  6’1”, 190lbs, green eyes, and light brown hair.

*Background in Brief*: Long a devout member of the landed aristocracy, Caul Vanchar slowly began to believe that his role was a farce, as was the theocracy itself.  As he began to investigate the true theocracy, Caul learned many of its horrible secrets.  Though Caul was able to conceal his psionic powers, others weren’t so lucky, and Caul was unfortunate enough to witness several of his close friends die at the hands of church torturers.  When Caul learned of the burgeoning resistance to the theocracy, he immediately joined and began to use his significant resources and contacts to aid in the fight against the ultimate evil.  As Caul’s power and influence within the resistance grew, agents of the church came closer and closer to discovering Caul’s treachery.  Caul’s cousin, Nathira, who had been close to Caul for many years, recently came to Caul to join the resistance.  Caul’s activities with the resistance have been discovered, and he has been forced to abdicate his place in the aristocracy and flee to the wilderness, where he will now be a full-time leader of the resistance.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nathira Vanchar, Human Paladin 4, Monk 4, Fist of Raziel 1 (Cohort)]
*NATHIRA VANCHAR [ECL 9]
Human Paladin 4, Monk 4, Fist of Raziel 1 [Cohort]
Lawful Good*
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common. 
*AC* 26, Touch 25, FF 23 (+1 Deflection, +7 Exalted, +4 Wisdom, +3 Dex, +1 Natural).  
*HP* 4d10+15 & 4d8+4
*Fort* +17, *Ref* +13, *Will* +14
*Spd* 40ft
*Melee* Unarmed Strike (+13 atk, 1d10+2 dmg, crit 20/x2) or Flurry of Blows (+12/+12 atk, 1d10+2 dmg, crit 20/x2).
*Space* 5ft; *Reach* 5ft
*Base Attack* +8; *Grapple* +9
*Atk Options* Flurry of Blows, Power Attack
*Ability Scores* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 18
*SQ* Aura of Courage (Immune to Fear; +4 to saves vs fear for allies within 10'), Aura of Good (5), Detect Evil at will, Divine Grace (added above), Divine Health (Immune to Disease), Divine Spellcasting (Caster Level 2; 1x1st), Endure Elements, Exalted Strike +1, Evasion, Fast Movement (40ft), Flurry of Blows, Ki Strike (Magic), Lay on Hands (20hp/day), Magic Circle against Evil, Mind Shielding, Slow Fall (20ft), Smite Evil (4/day; +3 to attack, +10 damage; all good-aligned to overcome DR), Still Mind (+2 Saves vs Enchantment), Sustenance, Turn Undead (6/day, as Cleric 1), Unarmed Strike 1d10.
*Feats* Ascetic Knight, Extra Smiting, Fiery Fist (PHB2), Gift of Grace (BoED), Hands of a Healer (BoED), Improved Unarmed Strike, Intuitive Strike (BoED), Power Attack, Sacred Vow (BoED), Servant of the Heavens (BoED), Stunning Fist (6/day; FSDC 18), Vow of Poverty (BoED).
*Skills* Balance (1) +4, Concentration (3) +5, Diplomacy (5) +13, Heal (3) +7, Hide (3) +6, Jump (0) +8, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) (2) +2, Knowledge (Religion) (5) +5, Listen (3) +7, Move Silently (3) +6, Sense Motive (9) +13, Spot (3) +7, Tumble (5) +8.

*Gear*: 
Sackcloth robe, wooden holy symbol,

*Wealth*: None 

*Concept*: Member of a once-prominent sect of monastic holy warriors in service of the One.
*Appearance*: Dressed in nothing but a plain, beige, sackcloth robe, and with a crude wooden talisman displaying her allegiance to Sumnter, Nathira is hardly the picture of a valiant warrior and implacable foe of Evil in all its forms.  Though beautiful and magnetic, Nathira can be at the same time unassuming and solemn, and she is undoubtedly recognizable as a true servant of Sumter, the patron of beggars, the forlorn, and the left behind.  Nathira stands 5’6”, weighs 98 lbs, and has very short black hair, worn in a knot particular to the Ascetic Knights of Sumnter, and has green eyes.  Nathira has a number of burns on her wrists and forearms from her initiate trials.

*Background in Brief*: Nathira Vanchar’s parents died in a bout with the plague, and Nathira was sent to live with her uncle, Tadir.  Tadir’s son, Caul, was about the same age as Nathira, and the two became very close.  It was to Nathira that Caul first revealed his psionic abilities, and the two have remained in close contact ever since those early days.  Nathira always felt detached from her wealthy upbringing, ever longing to help the less fortunate.  In those days, members of the aristocracy (of which Nathira was just barely) did not even associate with cripples and beggars, much less aid them in any way.  

At the age of 16, Nathira fled her noble household for the outskirts of the known world, seeking out a truth she hoped to find.  Instead of any kind of divine revelation, Nathira was nearly killed by undead when she neared too close to an ancient tomb.  Only the intervention of a group of Ascetic Knights of Sumnter saved Nathira from certain death at the hands of the undead creatures.  The knights nursed Nathira back to health at the nearby monastery, where Nathira began to feel a strange kinship to those who cared for her.  Nathira studied along with other initiates, until one day she was asked if she wanted to become a knight herself.  Nathira agreed, and began the long process of supplicating herself before the temple masters and going through initiation.

Nathira proved herself worthy, one of only a handful of women ever to be admitted to the Ascetic Knights of Sumnter.  Nathira served only briefly with the Knights, making incursions into the Theocracy.  The Knights, although they ostensibly served at the pleasure of the Church of the One, harbored great resentment and distrust of the Church, and Nathira was taught to be wary of the Church’s priests and representatives.

It was just a year after being anointed an Ascetic Knight that Nathira began to hear Caul’s telepathic summons.  Something powerful overcame her, and Nathira was compelled to leave the monastery to find her cousin.  Nathira found Caul with the resistance, which she was tempted to immediately join.  Nathira desperately wanted to help Caul, but had vowed to serve the order, and could not turn her back on the Ascetic Knights, as powerful as the draw to join the resistance had become.

Before Nathira could return, the Church sent a vast army to wipe out the Ascetic Knights.  Nathira returned to the monastery to find it in ruins, her old friends dead or gone, nowhere to be found.  Nathira now considers herself the last remaining Ascetic Knight of Sumnter, and vows to carry on the fight against the great Evil as part of the resistance against the Church of the One, serving at her cousin Caul’s side. [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 29, 2007)

I like the cohort, ethanandrew.  Keep him.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 29, 2007)

All right.  Looks like everyone is pretty much ready.  The show is starting soon.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

OK, so apparently there's no numbers for those eternal wands yet .  
What should I do with all this extra gold?

HMmm. Warlocklord, are there any 'magic shops' in your campaign setting?  Or people we could go to for magical gear if needed in the future? (Just thinking I could keep some money handy.. Actually I may do that anyways, it's always nice to have some capital when you're on the run... Then again, If I have no wands, I'm letting that massive UMD check go to waste....)


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> I like the cohort, ethanandrew.  Keep him.




Okay good, that pleases me! I redid some of Latham's gear, updated his stats and everything, so there's some new info in him. I've also got Dehg's background all done, all before the Noon Central Standard Time deadline!

[sblock=Latham Brack]
Latham Brack

Male Human Enchanter 3 | Master Specialist 7
Alignment: N

Abilities: (84)
STR – 8
DEX – 18
CON – 16 
INT – 24 (18 + 2 LA + 4 Headband of Intellect = 24)
WIS – 10 
CHA – 14 

HP: 9d4 + 34
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +4

AC: 14 (+10 Base + 4 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 8
Reflex: 9
Will: 9

BAB/Grapple: Melee +4/Ranged +9/Grapple +4

Weapons:
None

Class Abilities:
Caster Level Increase +1 (11 total)
Minor and Moderate Esoteric:
-Targets of your charm spells do not gain a bonus to save due to be threatened or attacked by you or your allies. In addition, subjects of your compulsion spells do not gain a bonus on saves due to being forced to take an action against their nature.
-You can immediately reroll any failed Will save against an enchantment or mind-affecting spell or ability; you must take the second roll.

Feats granted by classes:
-Scribe Scroll
-Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
-Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Racial Abilities:
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any

Skills:
Listen – 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Wis)
Spot – 0 (0 Ranks + 0 Wis)

Concentration – 16 (13 Ranks + 3 Con)
Decipher Script – 20 (13 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Arcana – 20 (13 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Planes – 20 (13 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Local – 20 (13 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Religion – 13 (6 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Nature – 13 (6 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge Dungeoneering – 13 (6 Ranks + 7 Int)
Knowledge History – 13 (6 Ranks + 7 Int)
Spellcraft – 25 (13 Ranks + 7 Int + 2 Synergy + 3 Skillfocus)
Use Magic Device Scrolls – 7 (1 CC Ranks + 2 Cha + 4 Synergy)

Feats:
-Scribe Scroll
-Spell Focus (Enchantment)
-Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment)
-Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
-Alacritous Cogitation (Complete Mage)
-Metamagic Extend Spell
-Metamagic School Focus (Complete Mage)
-Leadership

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Undercommon
Infernal
Abyssal
Giant

Banned Schools:
Evocation
Necromancy

Base DC
0's - 17
1st - 18
2nd - 19
3rd - 20
4th - 21
5th - 22
Add 4 to the DC if spell is Enchantment

Per Day
Extra Bonus spells and Extra Enchantment Specialist spells are taken into account
0's - 4
1st - 7
2nd - 7
3rd - 6
4th - 5
5th - 4

Equipment: Cost Weight
Worn: 
Headband of Intellect +4 16000gp
Vest of Resistance +2 (over Chain Shirt) 4000gp
Veil of Allure 14000gp

Back:
Backpack 2gp 2lb

Belt:
Spell Component Pouch 5 2lb

In/On Backpack:
Bedroll 1sp 5lb
Flint and Steel 1gp 0
Waterskin (Water) 1gp 4lb
Soap 5sp 1lb
Boccob’s Blessed Book 12000gp 3lb

[sblock=Looks] 
25 Years of Age
5’4” Tall, 138 lbs
He is a small man; slender build, but sturdy. He has prematurely greying hair which he crops short around his head, pronouncing his bright green eyes. While not very strong, he has an inner strength that is evident. Has a small cord crossing his forehead, ending with a amethyst in the center, from this cord emanates a semi-transparent black veil that adheres very closely to Latham’s face, ending sharply along his jawline. This gives his face a look of darkness, punctuated by two glowing emeralds from behind.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Latham was born into a wealthy merchant family dealing in rare antiquities. He was given all the niceties the realm had to offer. His mother and father were obedient followers of the ONE and routinely hosted regal events for the likewise rich. In his mid-teens, his father received one shipment from over the mountains in the south. It was a difficult shipment to get, as importing good was very dangerous. Once received, however, Latham was surprised to see that the majority of the shipment consisted mostly of old books. Confused why his father would go into great lengths to procure such items, Latham confiscated a large portion of these books and hid them from his father.

Work got around about this shipment, either from a leak or some of the ONE’s methods of discovery. Within the day a small militia came into the house and commandeered the shipment’s contents, as well as arrested his father and mother. The remaining books were rounded up and burned outside the estate. Latham pledged fealty to the ONE and, as a cruel, the militia let him go, but not before lighting the house on fire and heading back with his parents as prisoners.

He smashed through a window to get inside of his home, and battling flames and smoke alike, fought his way to his bedroom where he took his most precious belongings and the books he had nonchalantly placed among his others in a bookshelf. Then he fled the estate with what little he had.

Never been formally trained to do anything at all except speak and read a few obscure languages, Latham found it rough going at first. However, he finally had the opportunity to read through the books, which he was surprised to find out were tomes containing a language he had never seen before and symbols and pictures everywhere. Try as he might, however, he never could quite figure out how to read the material.

As luck would have it, one day he happened upon a translator’s building. He entered and asked for a job from the elderly man running the store. The man asked him a few brief questions in some languages and somewhat satisfied, offered Latham work. After some months of translating letters and books, Latham became confident enough to ask the man to take a look at some of his books. Obliging, the man was astounded to see these in Latham’s possession, for these were old spellbooks, and the man, trusting Latham, confided that he knew how to read these spells because he knew how to cast them.

Knowing Latham was quite intelligent and thirsting for more in his life, the old man offered him the opportunity to learn, and so the two began training Latham to cast these spells along with others. It took a few years, but after a while, the man informed Latham that now that he knew how to cast these spells, he must use them for the good of the people. Stop the oppression of the ONE and let everyone know that magic, not people, dictate the lives of men. And so Latham joined the resistance under the tutelage of his master.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Latham is very confident and some would say cocky. He knows his abilities are quite potent and revels in the fact. It is not a rare occurrence for him to put his foot in his mouth, as he sometimes becomes too overconfident. He is driven by power and does not like being controlled. It has been said that Latham is out to prove himself bigger than his body conveys.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dehg]

Dehg

Ogre Giant 4 | Fighter 2
Alignment: CN

Abilities:
STR – 29 (18 + 10 Racial + 1 Stat Increase)
DEX – 10 (12 – 2 Racial)
CON – 22 (18 + 4 Racial)
INT – 10 (14 – 4 Racial)
WIS – 12
CHA – 6 (10 – 4 Racial)

HP: 4d8 + 2d10 + 36
Speed: 40ft (30ft)
Initiative: +0

AC: 22 (10 Base + 8 Armor + 0 Dex + 5 Natural Armor – 1 Size)

Saves:
F: 13
R: 2
W: 3

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +13 / +4 / +18

Weapons:
+1 Undead Bane Greathammer
  +13 4d6 + 14 Crit: x4 Size: Huge
-	Against Undead
-	+15 6d6 + 16 Crit: x4 Size: Huge

Racial Abilities:
Darkvision 60ft
Size Large
+5 NA
+10 STR, -2 DEX, +4 CON, -4 INT, -4 CHA
Speed 40ft

Skills:
Listen – 11 (7 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Alertness + 1 CC)
Spot – 11 (7 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Alertness + 1 CC)

Feats:
-Exotic Weapon Proficiency:
     Goliath Greathammer (RoS)
-Monkey Grip (CW)
-Power Attack
-Cleave
-Great Cleave
-Weapon Focus (Greathammer)
-Alertness
(2 Giant Feats, 2 Fighter Feats, Feats at 1, 3, 6)

Language:
Giant
Common (Poorly)

[sblock=Looks]
Age: Unknown
10’9” Tall, 683lbs
Dehg is imposing, to say the least. His skin has a greenish-brown hue to it with stringy black hair falling down his flattened skull. He is a little less stooped than his racial brethren, given his actual training. Wearing heavy armor, fitting oddly against his oversized body, he carries with him a warhammer even too large for his body, weighing in at 120lbs.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Dehg was in a raiding party of fellow ogres, descending from the mountains and attacking villages looking for anything good. Dehg himself was a little bigger than the others, and not to mention smarter. He led his men admirably and they loved him, for not only was he smart, but he was incredibly handsome. In fact, that’s where his name comes from, as Dehg is Giant for Handsome.

Sneaking from the mountains one evening, Dehg and his party met no sentries outside; they met no resistance on the insides. Instead, they found the inhabitants either dead or dead-like, so they rescued the precious valuables from suffering a dusting, time eroded fate. Out of nowhere, a hurried onslaught of undead appeared, catching the hunting group unaware. Quickly his men were overrun all of them killed for they had not the skill, intelligence, or beauty Dehg possessed. Dehg himself suffered numerous injuries, but he fought them off, every single one. He stalked the village step by step and smashed them all to bits. Whether they attacked him first or fled in terror, Dehg got all them nasties.

On his way back to the mountains, chance happened upon Dehg, presenting two lone figures traveling together, an old one and a small one. Confused as to how these two nasties got away from him, he charged. But somehow, he stopped. A pleasant voice in his head told him simply that these friends of his were so happy to see him. In fact, that voice told him that he was beautiful… for an ogre. It even called him Dehg. This voice told Dehg that if he wants to attack things, that these two friends can help him.

Dehg then felt a pleasant tingle in his brain, transcending down his entire body, tickling him and making small giggles to emanate from the giant. It was then Dehg knew what he must do, this small man was his friend, his leader; he looked smart enough, handsome enough, but not very big. He would follow this small man and in his mind, Dehg knew that this mission trusted to him would be accomplished; he could never let this small man down.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Surprisingly, Dehg smells pleasant. Latham (the small man’s name (Akem in Giant)) made sure he washed with soap daily, and even had some tingly magic that cleaned him as well. Dehg is a little naïve, but he is actually very sweet. His common is broken at best, but he understands while he might not be able to speak it well. While initially charmed and then Geas’d, Dehg now has formed an incredibly tight bond with Latham and is in awe of him. Latham gifted him with a pretty ring (sustenance) that makes him even more ah-Dehg (Handsomer), that way Dehg can watch over Akem while he sleeps.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

BTW, a few more questions: 
Do we have a Rogues gallery?
How were we doing HP?


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 29, 2007)

Stats are finished for my character. I am not sure if I am going to give him a name. Not because he doesn't have one, but because he doesn't remember it, same as his background. The reason, it deals with an encounter with those belonging to The ONE.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Autumn, I just read through Arast and I really like him! I like his background and capabilities. Well done! I'm excited to get this show on the road with this group we've got.




 Thank you.  Likewise, Lathan's looking great.

 *is psyched*


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Thank you.  Likewise, Lathan's looking great.
> 
> *is psyched*




Thanks! I really liked how everyone turned out, and honestly, that cohort of mine is slowly becoming a guilty pleasure with the way I plan on running him!



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Stats are finished for my character. I am not sure if I am going to give him a name. Not because he doesn't have one, but because he doesn't remember it, same as his background. The reason, it deals with an encounter with those belonging to The ONE.




So what you're saying, since his background is unknown and he's all by himself in the world is that he's.... The Lone Ranger?


----------



## Insight (Apr 30, 2007)

My character, Caul Vanchar, is posted, along with Nathira Vanchar, his thrall.

I really like the characters I've created, personality and concept-wise, but I'm still worried they aren't "powerful" enough.  Neither one of them really blows the doors off in terms of what they can do, and I'm not sure there's anything I can do about that.  I guess I'm just not a munchkin at heart


----------



## Autumn (Apr 30, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> My character, Caul Vanchar, is posted, along with Nathira Vanchar, his thrall.
> 
> I really like the characters I've created, personality and concept-wise, but I'm still worried they aren't "powerful" enough.  Neither one of them really blows the doors off in terms of what they can do, and I'm not sure there's anything I can do about that.  I guess I'm just not a munchkin at heart




 I wouldn't worry so very much, my character is no powerhouse either. I'm confident that he'll be useful and effective in the group, though; I'm sure yours will likewise be fine. 

 WarlockLord, if you haven't already, please check out my character post for a write-up of the Old Gods as I see them. It'd be great to have some feedback from you on what I've done with them.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 30, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> So what you're saying, since his background is unknown and he's all by himself in the world is that he's.... The Lone Ranger?




He's not alone in the world. He has a few people he trusts (some of you guys). So I guessyou could call him, The Small-Group Ranger?   

He might have a name by the time the adventure starts, or he might just tell you guys to call him something that fits. Who knows.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> He's not alone in the world. He has a few people he trusts (some of you guys). So I guessyou could call him, The Small-Group Ranger?
> 
> He might have a name by the time the adventure starts, or he might just tell you guys to call him something that fits. Who knows.




As I'm sure everyone can attest, if your character doesn't have a name, it will soon. And usually it's not something pleasant! Personally, I think "The agoraphobic-partial-amnesiatic Ranger" flows really well, or TAPAR for short!

That's something I was wondering, are we all starting off a strangers, or would we have known of each other beforehand, maybe even adventured together?


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll start a rogues gallery thread.  You will be able to buy heretic magic items (on the lback market).  HP is as average.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 30, 2007)

Also, the game has started. For some reason I can't post the link, but it's in playing the game.  We will continue this thread for OOC discussion.

Also, Autumn, I like the old gods, especially the thing.  He reminds me of myself.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

I hadn't chosen spells for the day, so I just chose a quick few, just in case of whatever... let me know if you have issues. The * denotes a +2 to save, the ** (only one spell) denotes Spell Compendium.

1st – 7
-Charm Person*
-Hypnotism*
-Color Spray
-Enlarge Person
-Feather Fall
-Mage Armor
-Shield
2nd – 7
-Bull’s Strength
-Protection from Arrows
-Invisibility
-Daze Monster
-Malevolent Miasma**
-Touch of Idiocy*
-See Invisibility
3rd – 6
-Dispel Magic
-Haste*
-Deep Slumber*
-Heroism
-Fly
-Hold Person*
4th – 5
-Charm Monster*
-Confusion*
-Invisibility Greater
-Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser
-Stoneskin (Extended)
5th – 4
-Dominate Person (Extend)*
-Cloudkill
-Hold Monster*
- OPEN


Edit: If it's okay with everyone, I think Latham will take Royal Blue as his color and Dehg will take Olive. If there are objections to visibility, let me know.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe this is The link to the IC thread if anyone was looking.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 1, 2007)

Looks like he will be known as Hunter... for now.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 3, 2007)

Here... we can discuss things OOC here so that we don't flood the other thread.

As for communication over that distance, there are a few things. The commander could of had a mage lackey next to him cast a few spells that allow that. This commander might have a link with one of the monks by means of a magical item. Signals (with flags/banners) could have been used to communicate what was needed to be said. At this level and if they really mean business, any of these are plausible.

But Hunter doesn't mind. More targets for his arrows the better.


----------



## fenixdown (May 4, 2007)

Maybe we should try to capture him.  Then we'd get a hostage -and- information about the traitor.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 4, 2007)

Hunter would definitely enjoy that. But when it comes to the oppressive Church of the ONE. Hunter won't be satisfied until all of them are nothing but corpses, of the dead variety.


----------



## ethandrew (May 4, 2007)

Doesn't Caul have that cleric dominated? Maybe it could teleport back to where the commander is, give a "battle report" ala: "I'm sorry sir, they're very potent, we need some other plan..." meanwhile, surprise attack/powerful cleric spell/poorly cooked meatloaf, who knows.

But we already have an enemy dominated, we can interrogate him as much as we'd like. Or we can use him as a special agent.

Personally, I have a cloudkill I'm itching to drop down on an army.


----------



## Autumn (May 5, 2007)

Hmmm. Should Arast get a go this turn or not? It depends whether the Clerics teleported in (and triggered his readied action) on the last turn but after his initiative count or whether it was sometime this turn. 

 I have a suggestion to simplify this sort of thing - I find it makes things easier to get your head around in a PbP environment. Rather than working in 'blocks' of a round (everyone posting their actions for a round and then the DM posting a summary including enemy actions) I find it works more easily if you work in units of 'player turn' and 'enemy turn'. So first any players who beat the enemy's initiative count get to go. Then the enemies go, and then ALL the players (including the ones who went before) go again, then enemies again, then players again, and so on. That way there's not so much need for contingency planning and such like, and everything is rather more intuitive. 

 Just an idea, feel free to ignore it if you like.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 5, 2007)

The cleric Caul dominated is unable to teleport.  Autumn, we can implement your idea in the next fight.  We'll just keep doing what we're doing for now.


----------



## fenixdown (May 5, 2007)

So the cleric plan's out, unless someone else has teleport.  The question now is: how do we get the commander to hold still long enough for us to get to him?  Hasted at 30' fly x3/x4, we need 11 rounds/8 rounds, and at 40' fly x3/x4 we need 9 rounds/7 rounds.  We've got three people who can fly, leaving at least four plus the cleric to defend, which should be enough once we kill everything we're already fighting.


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> So the cleric plan's out, unless someone else has teleport.  The question now is: how do we get the commander to hold still long enough for us to get to him?  Hasted at 30' fly x3/x4, we need 11 rounds/8 rounds, and at 40' fly x3/x4 we need 9 rounds/7 rounds.  We've got three people who can fly, leaving at least four plus the cleric to defend, which should be enough once we kill everything we're already fighting.




What we don't know is who is guarding the commander, or how potent the commander is himself. If we split up, our three flyers heading out half a mile up, and they get stuck in a bad situation, then we're lost. I mean I have some spells that Latham can cast that he has memorized today that could conceivably do the trick (Greater Invisibility, Fly, Haste, Mind Fog, Confusion, Cloudkill, Dominate Person, Hold Monster, etc), but it's all highly dependent on losts of failed saves and low-level mooks. Very risky.


----------



## fenixdown (May 5, 2007)

Which is why we wait for WarlockLord to answer the previous question of what the troops look like.  I figure, if it looks too dangerous we can just use Hunter's ridiculous range to put some arrows in the guy.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 6, 2007)

Even with my ridiculous range, that far out i will have a rough time hitting him.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

I'd need to get within 250' to hit..

Although, My suggestion is to just fight our way out the front gate, Take as many of those bastards out as we can, and see how it goes.


----------



## Autumn (May 6, 2007)

Well the problem I see with that plan is that if we fight our way out and take the fight to them, there's nothing stopping them teleporting in behind us and trashing our base camp.

 WarlockLord, I assume there are either noncombatants or else valuable stores or... something... that make protecting the camp a priority?


----------



## Mista Collins (May 6, 2007)

We hold them off this time around and then take the fight to them when they aren't expecting it.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

Well, there's two ways to look at it : 
From the Character's perspective, since we're all heretics and fugitives, rule zero when discovered would be "scatter and survive", not "drive them off".  If we had the power to drive off an entire army in the first place, we wouldn't need to have secret bases.

From the Player's perspective (Metagaming), this is the "get the PC's moving" hook where we're supposed to fight a bit, show our power, and then realize we're in over our head and we have to escape, to fight again another day.


Either way, our best bet is fight as long as we can, do as much damage to our opponents as possible, distract them to let any others escape, and then get the hell outta there ourselves.

My 'attack them' concept comes from the idea that if we go on the offensive, we'll attract their attention to ourselves, letting others in the camp (more civillian) time to escape.  Also, we're probably more capable of blasting a hole through them if they DO surround us, and escaping.


----------



## Autumn (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm. Actually, looking at the initial post again, you're right: 'a massive army', heh. Somehow, because we'd so far been dealing with small bunches of enemies, I guess I'd got the idea into my head that this was a smaller advance party we were fending off - in other words, that we could actually hope to win rather than just escape, and then have time to lick our wounds and move before a second and larger attack force arrived.

 But yeah, guess I was off. Time to revise my ideas. So yeah, a surprise counter-offensive is looking like a good plan.


----------



## ethandrew (May 6, 2007)

I think Mista Collins is in the right here, while we might be able to take out a few, maybe even do a popshot attack at the commander center, a massive army is not something we can deal with. We can defend our position, protect our prisoner, and find who betrayed us. We should protect those others at this base, because one of them is the cause of this army.


----------



## Autumn (May 6, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I think Mista Collins is in the right here, while we might be able to take out a few, maybe even do a popshot attack at the commander center, a massive army is not something we can deal with. We can defend our position, protect our prisoner, and find who betrayed us. We should protect those others at this base, because one of them is the cause of this army.





 Welll... just as you say, 'a massive army is not something we can deal with'. Which is precisely why I don't think it's practical to try to defend our position. If we form battle lines and fight fair, we'll get swamped. We need to move, and keep moving. Get them on the back foot with a lightning strike at their commander if we can, to keep them distracted and disordered (giving our allies time to escape) and then get the hell out before we're overwhelmed.

 Sure, it's risky... but staying in one place and defending is certain death.


----------



## ethandrew (May 6, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Welll... just as you say, 'a massive army is not something we can deal with'. Which is precisely why I don't think it's practical to try to defend our position. If we form battle lines and fight fair, we'll get swamped. We need to move, and keep moving. Get them on the back foot with a lightning strike at their commander if we can, to keep them distracted and disordered (giving our allies time to escape) and then get the hell out before we're overwhelmed.
> 
> Sure, it's risky... but staying in one place and defending is certain death.




So far our defense has only been from small parties, if this trend were to continue, then it's conceivable we could last for some time. Now if we are besieged by a massive army of zombie ogres in full plate and great axes, different story. However, I think your moving defensive tactics could be very beneficial, although we don't want to leave the base undefended.

Bottom line, my vote is defensive over offensive though. If we press an attack, it should be more as a feint than actual intent.


----------



## fenixdown (May 7, 2007)

Blast, where'd that 'massive army' come from?  We don't really stand a chance against that if they send it at us, which becomes more likely if we attract attention to ourselves.  I say we keep fighting as long as they send small groups, then make a break for it.  I still think we should try to capture the commander if possible; the clerics we have dominated might be useful in combat, but they're only grunts and not likely to have useful information.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 7, 2007)

The army is massive.  It is about 3,000 strong, primarily spearmen, but also with archers, and clerics wielding the traditional greatsword.  There are about 5,000 hobgoblin zombies (the Glorious Empire breeds hobgoblins for this purpose) and the commander you recognize as one of the Thirteen, the Chosen of the One.  In short: IF YOU ATTACK THIS ENTIRE ARMY, YOU WILL LOSE.  The commander is in the middle of the army, protected by well-trained clerics in their god's full favor, and there is nothing worth defending at camp.  Your training covered this situation: if the camp is attacked, scatter and go to ground.  There are no civilians, and the camp structures are currently on fire.  It's only a matter of time...

The jungle is pretty thick, and you could escape there, but it is also filled with bandits, bizarre monsters, or bandits who happen to be bizzare monsters, however, most will not attack an armed party of adventurers.  A river is 3 days off, so a raft escape is possible.  The main body of the resistance is falling back, they can't hold this.


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

It would appear our course of action is clear. Had I a tail, consider it tucked.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 7, 2007)

tucked indeed. too bad all I can do is stare at the allip.


----------



## fenixdown (May 7, 2007)

Feh.  I believe the proverb for this occasion is "I'LL GET YOU NEXT TIME, GADGET!".


----------



## Autumn (May 7, 2007)

Ok, that WarlockLord post made it clear enough... I'm done with the clever plans, it's running away time. 

  ... too bad half of us can't listen to a simple instruction like 'don't listen to the creepy undead thing'.


----------



## Insight (May 7, 2007)

Considering we have no chance, might as well run away and live to fight another day.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Ok, that WarlockLord post made it clear enough... I'm done with the clever plans, it's running away time.



I don't believe in no-win situations, or un-winnable encounters, but If the DM wants us to run, I guess we should forgo thinking tactically and just retreat.



> ... too bad half of us can't listen to a simple instruction like 'don't listen to the creepy undead thing'.




Unfortunately, while there are rules to avoid gaze attacks, there's nothing that lets you avoid listening to something, except Silence, (and maybe covering your ears while shouting "LALALA", but that's hardly combat effectie.)  That's what we've got Will Saves for.


----------



## Autumn (May 7, 2007)

> Unfortunately, while there are rules to avoid gaze attacks, there's nothing that lets you avoid listening to something, except Silence, (and maybe covering your ears while shouting "LALALA", but that's hardly combat effectie.)  That's what we've got Will Saves for.




 Indeed. I, uh, was kidding.


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

Jemal, I think that last monk was killed. It's only the allip now, who is less than 60 ft above us, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Jemal, I think that last monk was killed. It's only the allip now, who is less than 60 ft above us, as far as I can tell.




Hmmm.. IN that case, the Nat 1 misses the allip spectacularily instead of the monk, I guess.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Indeed. I, uh, was kidding.




I know, but it's no fun if I can't rib ya.


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. IN that case, the Nat 1 misses the allip spectacularily instead of the monk, I guess.




At least it wasn't while you were charging and your target was paralyzed with no possible way to defend itself, like poor Dehg. I think I made an oops casting Charm Monster. That madness would bring Latham's Wisdom to a whopping 6.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

Doesn't matter. Undead = immune to Mind Affects.  Whether they're mad or not.


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter. Undead = immune to Mind Affects.  Whether they're mad or not.




Really? So I just took a -4 hit to my Wisdom and lost my invisibility for no good? Clearly Latham is made of heroic stuff.


----------



## Insight (May 7, 2007)

Is anyone else getting confused by the lack of a map and possibly changing numbers of enemies and their locations?  Not to nitpick, but I'm having a hard time following what it is we're fighting and where they are in relation to my characters.


----------



## fenixdown (May 7, 2007)

I agree.  A map would be most helpful.
In other news: geez, this allip must be a servant of the fell Random Number Gods.  That's, what, six rolls below a three?


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2007)

And we've gotten unlucky on our incorporeal miss chances too. Guess I need to make that crossbow Ghost Touch...

Sigh.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 8, 2007)

Ghost touch might be the next thing I do to my bow as well.


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2007)

Well, this encounter totally sucks for me.  I specifically can't affect undead, and all the things we have fought have high will saves.  So I get to run away and be ineffective.

I guess I could try to do something with the cleric I dominated.  No idea what he can do though.  Well, I have an idea.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Points of clarification

1) Anyone with a magic weapon can theoretically hurt the allip. No ghost touch means 50% miss chance, but you have that chance.

2) The allip's hypnosis effect can't last more than 8 rounds. Don't run. We'll snap out of it soon. 

3) Even if you can't fly up to hit the allip, it can't hurt US anymore unless it comes down. And if it does that, it breaks the Fascination effect, freeing us.

In summary, this is nowhere near as bad as it looks, folks. Don't panic.


----------



## fenixdown (May 8, 2007)

Magic weapons are nice and all, but our record for miss chances isn't so hot.  Well, actually, our record for any kind of roll's not so hot.  Seriously, my 30% critical chance is sitting here rusting. Remind me to come back as a fatespinner when I die.

I also make note of the part of the rule for fascination where it says







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A fascinated creature’s ally may shake it free of the spell as a standard action.



Incidentally, I can't help but notice the apparent total lack of ability to restore ability drain in our party.  Anyone got a _restoration_ I'm missing?


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Good catch on that SRD quote!

And I thought we had a cleric or something among us...didn't we?

If not, that would be troubling. Undead are really irritating with no cleric.

Meep.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

Ethandrew - If your character has ANY knowledge of undead, Warlocklord would probably let you change your stated action, as that's pretty common knowledge..

Insight - No, I've never had a problem with the lack of map.  I know basically where everyone is in relation to each other, that's really all that matters...  What specifically is confusing you?  We know where the Allip is, we're all within about 30-40 feet of each other, and all the other (living) badguys are hundreds of feet away.


----------



## Autumn (May 8, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I can't help but notice the apparent total lack of ability to restore ability drain in our party.






			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> And I thought we had a cleric or something among us...didn't we?





 Pfffft. 'Apparent total lack'... 'A cleric or something'... No Restoration for you guys. 

  But yes, Arast is an Archivist, and Archivists draw their spells from the Cleric spell list. So yes, he's got Restoration. Though of course it's not prepared at the moment. He has one free 4th level slot in which he could prepare it, but other than that y'all are gonna have to wait till tomorrow when I can load up on them. 

 Though I guess patience may not be a strong suit for someone with their Wisdom drained.


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Though I guess patience may not be a strong suit for someone with their Wisdom drained.




It wasn't an accident that I initially gave him low Wisdom, but that can't account for my own at times


----------



## WarlockLord (May 9, 2007)

I'm doing the "Rat Bastard DM Happy Dance".  I originally thought It'd be a speedbump encounter (the allip...)


----------



## fenixdown (May 9, 2007)

Eh, so we fail a bunch of saves against fascination and lose a turn.  Soon as I snap out of it it shall KNOW MY WRATH.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 9, 2007)

we got this!


----------



## WarlockLord (May 12, 2007)

*XP gains*

Ok, at the end of this battle, all your PCs have gained 2,108 XP.  For cohorts, I'm ruling that the always have max XP for their level, until you level up, at which point they do too.

Now that you are retreating into the jungle, it's time to find a destination.  The river I told you about is to the east.  If you follow it south, with the current, you will reach the province of Therinsdale, which will take another week.  An orc village is to the south.  They will be friendly, because they do not appreciate the Glorious Empire.  It will take about four days to get there.  (By days, I mean days of walking - not forced march, flight, etc.)  The fortress of the Dark Eldren (drow) is to the north, they are also in the fight.  Drow are a lot different in this world.  This will take a fortnight.  West is just a long expanse of jungle before you reach anything, but you know of a temple to the ONE [I/somewhere/I] in there, which could be storing supplies to the army.  However, your supplies are limited and you do not know the temple's exact location.  Where will you go?


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Ok, at the end of this battle, all your PCs have gained 2,108 XP.  For cohorts, I'm ruling that the always have max XP for their level, until you level up, at which point they do too.
> 
> Now that you are retreating into the jungle, it's time to find a destination.  The river I told you about is to the east.  If you follow it south, with the current, you will reach the province of Therinsdale, which will take another week.  An orc village is to the south.  They will be friendly, because they do not appreciate the Glorious Empire.  It will take about four days to get there.  (By days, I mean days of walking - not forced march, flight, etc.)  The fortress of the Dark Eldren (drow) is to the north, they are also in the fight.  Drow are a lot different in this world.  This will take a fortnight.  West is just a long expanse of jungle before you reach anything, but you know of a temple to the ONE [I/somewhere/I] in there, which could be storing supplies to the army.  However, your supplies are limited and you do not know the temple's exact location.  Where will you go?




Hmmm, how familiar are we members of the resistance with the Therinsdale Province or Dark Eldren fortress? Enough so to teleport accurately? I'm sure between us, we could manage. Latham can teleport himself, Dehg, and one other. Arast I'm sure could cast teleport as well, carrying 3 others. Hmm, that leaves us one short, doesn't it? Maybe the Cleric has Travel as his domain.

Personally, I say we go South. The trip is shorter, the village might not be as stocked as we'd prefer, but it'll be a safe-haven for the time being while we formulate a plan.


----------



## fenixdown (May 13, 2007)

Arast's got some divinations, right?  I say we use them and go loot the temple for supplies.
Teleportation may not be such a good idea, since we probably couldn't take the rest of the resistance with us.

Edit: maybe we don't even need the divinations, if Caul's cleric knows where the temple is and what's in it.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 13, 2007)

So you interrogate the cleric? You're going to have to ask question by question.  Also, can I assume you made camp?

You are familiar with Therinsdale, but teleporting in will attract attention.  The Dark Eldren do not respond well to teleporting inside (the wards kill anyone who tries) but you can teleport outside it.  You know the orc village well enough.  However, Dehg will will need a disguise or concealment, as the racist clerics can't stand the lesser races.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

If we do end up teleporting and are 1 short, I think that Janelle is the fastest of us(Flight 40' + FleeTheScene @will) so she could just travel on her own and be there in about half the time, though That's kinda ASKING for trouble..

I say we head south b/c it's closest, get some supplies, warn them that there's an army on the loose, and then go for the temple.


----------



## ethandrew (May 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> If we do end up teleporting and are 1 short, I think that Janelle is the fastest of us(Flight 40' + FleeTheScene @will) so she could just travel on her own and be there in about half the time, though That's kinda ASKING for trouble..
> 
> I say we head south b/c it's closest, get some supplies, warn them that there's an army on the loose, and then go for the temple.




We could always set up camp for the night and on the next day Latham can memorize 3 teleports and he and Arast could take care of all of them. But for Dehg, we could probably just put him in a dress and slap a curly blonde wig on him and he'll be the toast of the village.


----------



## fenixdown (May 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> If we do end up teleporting and are 1 short



Are we just leaving the rest of the resistance out in the jungle somewhere?  There's more than just us.

Another point to consider is that we've still got a traitor in our midst (and we don't know who unless we can get it out of the cleric, or unless WarlockLord lets me use _detect good_ on everyone in the camp), so we're probably not safe anywhere.  Given that, maybe we should head over to stay with the drow for a while, since at least they have a fortress.  Although I still wanna pillage something.


----------



## Autumn (May 13, 2007)

'Fraid that Arast can't help with the teleporting. 

 Thinking about it, if I'd been on powergaming form then I *could* have bought a Divine spell scroll of Teleport made by some Cleric with the Travel domain and then scribed it into my Prayer Book. If WarlockLord would have allowed that. 

 It's dodgy at best, though. And, failing that he could find a cleric with the Travel domain to make him that scroll, it's an Arcane spell and there's no way for him to learn it. 

 I'm all for pillaging the Temple, but we should rest up before we try it. So I vote we head firstly to the Orc village.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

Hmmm..
MR DM, how many NPC's are with us, and who's in charge?


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> I'm all for pillaging the Temple, but we should rest up before we try it. So I vote we head firstly to the Orc village.




I vote for this as well.


----------



## fenixdown (May 13, 2007)

I'd like to point out that until we find the traitor, that giant army we just finished running away from could conceivably know exactly where we are at all times, and I for one would rather have a fortress between me and it than a bunch of orcs.
Of course, that depends on whether or not we find the traitor.  Insight, this would be the time to grill your cleric.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 13, 2007)

Hunter's first instinct is to lead the group to the Dark Eldren. They are also enemies of the ONE. We might be able to get some supplies and might be able to get some information on where this temple is so that we can pillage the the enemies supplies. Unless some more important information comes up or someone comments to Hunter, that is where he is heading.


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> I'd like to point out that until we find the traitor, that giant army we just finished running away from could conceivably know exactly where we are at all times, and I for one would rather have a fortress between me and it than a bunch of orcs.
> Of course, that depends on whether or not we find the traitor.  Insight, this would be the time to grill your cleric.




Fair enough, although a) he might not know and, b) the traitor may be dead back at the camp and/or joined with his friends.  I don't think the traitor is with us anymore unless it's one of us.


----------



## ethandrew (May 13, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Fair enough, although a) he might not know and, b) the traitor may be dead back at the camp and/or joined with his friends.  I don't think the traitor is with us anymore unless it's one of us.




Hmmm, well maybe it is one of us! Latham wouldn't know anymore than anyone else.

I'm undecided on where to go exactly. I suppose going to the Drow would be well and good, with teleporting we can all get there in the same amount of time it would take to get to the Orcs.


----------



## fenixdown (May 13, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Fair enough, although a) he might not know and, b) the traitor may be dead back at the camp and/or joined with his friends.  I don't think the traitor is with us anymore unless it's one of us.




a) Never know until you try.
b) It's not the kind of thing I like to leave to chance.

I'm off with Hunter to go visit the drow.  I hear they got great poison.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 14, 2007)

The traitor is not one of you.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 14, 2007)

Oh, and you are alone with your captive cleric.  I'm also allowing Archivists to learn domain spells.  The fortress sells magic items.


----------



## Autumn (May 14, 2007)

Hmmm. A question... we're teleporting in any case, so why are we limiting our options to only the two closest places? Couldn't we just as easily teleport to some other Resistance base? There's gotta be one within a thousand miles. And then hopefully, given the circumstances, somebody would be happy to give us a discount on a couple of scrolls of Teleport so we could fetch whoever got left behind.

 I didn't have Arast bring it up, since I wasn't sure if maybe there was some very good reason why that possibility had been ignored so far. So... is there?


----------



## ethandrew (May 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Hmmm. A question... we're teleporting in any case, so why are we limiting our options to only the two closest places? Couldn't we just as easily teleport to some other Resistance base? There's gotta be one within a thousand miles. And then hopefully, given the circumstances, somebody would be happy to give us a discount on a couple of scrolls of Teleport so we could fetch whoever got left behind.
> 
> I didn't have Arast bring it up, since I wasn't sure if maybe there was some very good reason why that possibility had been ignored so far. So... is there?





Hmmmm, nope  It could be beneficial, we could alert those in charge, we know the enemy's position, we _have_ an enemy in possession. I don't see why we shouldn't before we warmonger with the drow or orcs.


----------



## fenixdown (May 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> So... is there?



I suspect we'd run into a strange opposing force, almost as if the universe hadn't been planned that far in advance.

But hey, worth a try.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 15, 2007)

Hunter doesn't know how to teleport. So naturally, his first instinct is his own two legs.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 15, 2007)

Plus, the Resistance doesn't reveal all of it's bases to it's members, in case of torture.  You aren't familiar with it enough to go there. You could go to the national capital, HE Brings Wisdom, the capital of Therinsdale, Therin, the capital of the province of Worship, Piety, or one of millions of little hamlets.  There are very few major cities.  

Or there is that base in the mountains...


----------



## Autumn (May 15, 2007)

The base in the mountains - any chance of some expansion on that?


----------



## WarlockLord (May 17, 2007)

No.  That's all you know.  From camp rumors.  Sorry.  You aren't familiar enough to teleport there.  Said mountains are far to the north.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 19, 2007)

*Some More Friendly Locations within a Thousand Miles*

All right, now that you're teleporting, I can throw some more locations into the mix.

1.  James' Antiques and Holy Relics: Charms, Amulets, Prayer Beads, and the Like.  This is located in the capital city.  James is a gnome.  He uses (arcane) spells to appear as a human, but is really a gnome illusionist.  He sells arcane items as well, and is quite used to members of the Resistance appearing in his basement.  His job is to keep track of politics in the capital, and he does it quite well, as his shop is also a cafe and he knows plenty of divinations.  A little odd, but he's a gnome.  Plus, he owes you guys some store credit for your investments in his store (1,000 gp each).

2.  Shazool's hideout: In the capital of Therinsdale, there lived a mind flayer.  Except the people don't like mind flayer telepaths.  Haters.  So he is undercover as a human, and he works as a cartographer.  Because he gets business from the government, he would know where the temple is.  

[sblock=Insight] You know of a mysterious obelisk 2 days to the south.  It radiates psionic power of the pychokinetic and telepathic varieties, and protects psionics wielders who approch it...for a price.  (Your forbidden books were never very clear on the subject).[/sblock]

[sblock=Fenixdown]  You know of a portal to hell located in that temple.  If you could find the temple, you could crash with your demonic father for a few days...but you're not sure how he'd react to your friends. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mista Collins]  You know of the grove of Mellorandus, a mighty druid and founder of the Resistance.  His grove lies within the vast forests of southern Therinsdale (they export timber).  He'd be willing to help.  [/sblock]

A mage with teleport can use detect thoughts to learn a location from the minds of others.


----------



## Autumn (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the consideration WarlockLord, I know it takes some getting used to the capabilities of PCs who can Teleport etc. 

 With the new options, I would say that the gnome's basement is the best option. That way we can pool our store credit to get a couple of Teleport Scrolls so we can retrieve the one person who otherwise would be left behind. And Arast will be rather interested in getting hold of one to scribe into his Prayer Book, as well. 

 But if one of those sblocks has a better idea then feel free to share. 

 Also, it might depend what answer Arast gets from his Sending to Shazool. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the consideration WarlockLord, I know it takes some getting used to the capabilities of PCs who can Teleport etc.
> 
> With the new options, I would say that the gnome's basement is the best option. That way we can pool our store credit to get a couple of Teleport Scrolls so we can retrieve the one person who otherwise would be left behind. And Arast will be rather interested in getting hold of one to scribe into his Prayer Book, as well.
> 
> ...




I agree with your opinion, with the information our characters have at hand, the gnome's store is the best option.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 22, 2007)

Hunter knows of the grove of Mellorandus, a mighty druid and founder of the Resistance. His grove lies within the vast forests of southern Therinsdale (they export timber). He'd be willing to help.


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Hunter knows of the grove of Mellorandus, a mighty druid and founder of the Resistance. His grove lies within the vast forests of southern Therinsdale (they export timber). He'd be willing to help.




For the record, this made me laugh.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 22, 2007)

as I was hoping it would


----------



## WarlockLord (May 30, 2007)

Wow, a lot of our players seem to have taken hiatus since our game started.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2007)

If you haven't noticed yet, that's the nature of these PbP games.  People come and go, and lose interest without any particular reason.  It's rare that a game lasts very long because most people (and I have to put myself into this category on occasion) don't want to put in any sort of effort to get the game moving along once it starts to drag.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

don't worry, i can be very determined. 

Don't worry, if it slows down just try to pick it up again by bumping it or doing something to get people's attention.  Shayuri's gone right now (moving), but I think the rest of us are currently available.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 31, 2007)

present


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2007)

accounted for


----------



## fenixdown (May 31, 2007)

sounding off


----------



## WarlockLord (May 31, 2007)

And I will keep DMing, even though I'm bad at it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

I think you're pretty good, as far as DM's go.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 1, 2007)

Agreed. If everyone is enjoying the game (yourself included) then you are doing a good job. I know I am enjoying this game.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## fenixdown (Jun 3, 2007)

You?  Bad job?  I laughs.  (Hahaha and ha.)

Did we ever decide where we were heading next?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is some info on augment crystals taken straight from the WotC website to give you an idea. As for the type of crystal I am thinking about, I am not entirely sure yet. Unfortanetly I am out of town for business right now and don't have my books on me. I'll have access to them Monday afternoon. So, if you decide about the possibility of these in your campaign, I will then let you know which one I am thinking about and update you on what it does to see if Jimmy has it.

[sblock=Augment Crystals]
*The Augment Crystals*

Augment crystals are small gems, crystals, or similar objects that imbue weapons, shields, suits of armor or other AC granting items (such as bracers of armor) with additional magical effects. They make magic item selection more flexible by allowing characters to change enhancements as they advance in level and face different challenges.

A +1 ghost touch bastard sword, for example, is a big commitment; a truedeath crystal (detailed below), however, is a small item that can be affixed to a weapon only when needed. If your campaign is undead heavy, the truedeath crystal might see a lot of use, but if encounters with undead wane in frequency, the truedeath crystal can be traded for a more appropriate augment crystal. This allows characters to add practical qualities to their favored weapons, without committing to items that could prove relatively useless over a large number of encounters. 

An item can only hold a single augment crystal, but that crystal can be exchanged for another one at any time. Attaching or detaching an augment crystal from an item requires a move action, which does not provoke attacks of opportunity. In essence, each weapon contains an item slot that can house a single augment crystal. 

Crystals come in three ranks: least, lesser, and greater. The rank describes two aspects of the crystal: its relative power level, and the minimum quality or enhancement bonus of the item required for the crystal to function. A least augment crystal functions when attached to an object of masterwork quality (even a nonmagical one). A lesser augment crystal functions when affixed to an object with a magical enhancement bonus of +1 or higher (such as a +1 longsword). A greater augment crystal functions when bonded with an item with at least a +3 enhancement bonus. Only the item's actual bonus matters: a +3 dagger can house a greater augment crystal, but a +1 flaming keen rapier cannot.

The fact that augment crystals come in multiple strengths means that they are available even at low levels, allowing DMs to spice up treasure hoards with nonstandard fare. At 2nd level, players might expect potions of cure light wounds and masterwork light crossbows, and will be pleasantly surprised if they also receive a least augment crystal. This makes augment crystals a great way to flavor low-level treasure, but without significantly increasing the power level of your game.

*Crystal of Adamant Weaponry*
*Price (Item Level):* 300 gp (2nd) (least); 1,400 gp (5th) (lesser); 3,400 gp (8th) (greater)
*Body Slot:* -- (weapon crystal)
*Caster Level:* 9th
*Aura: Moderate;* (DC 19) transmutation
*Activation:* --
*Weight:* --

This clasp holds a small diamond orb with a sphere of steel at its center.

A crystal of adamant weaponry strengthens your weapon against damage. 

Least: This crystal improves the hardness of a weapon by 2.
Lesser: This crystal improves the hardness of a weapon by 5.
Greater: This crystal improves the hardness of a weapon by 10. 

Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, diamondsteel (SC, pg. 64). 

Cost to Create: 150 gp, 12 XP, 1 day (least); 700 gp, 56 XP, 2 days (lesser); 1,700 gp, 136 XP, 4 days (greater).

The crystal of adamant weaponry is the perfect accessory for a character particularly attached to his favorite weapon. It increases the hardness of the weapon, making it more difficult for enemies to sunder.

*Crystal of Arrow Deflection*
*Price (Item Level):* 500 gp (3rd) (least), 2,500 gp (7th) (lesser), or 5,000 gp (9th) (greater)
*Body Slot:* -- (shield crystal)
*Caster Level:* 5th
*Aura:* Faint; (DC 17) divination
*Activation:* --
*Weight:* --

This blue sapphire is cut into a large cabochon. It contains a small flint arrowhead in its center.

A crystal of arrow deflection protects you from ranged weapon attacks. 

Least: This augment crystal grants you a +2 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Lesser: As the least crystal, except the bonus is +5.
Greater: As the least crystal, and you can deflect one ranged attack per round as if you had the Deflect Arrows feat. 

Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, shield. 

Cost to Create: 250 gp, 20 XP, 1 day (least); 1,250 gp, 100 XP, 3 days (lesser); 2,500 gp, 200 XP, 5 days (greater).

At low and medium levels, a crystal of arrow deflection provides significant protection from deadly ranged attacks. This shield crystal is especially handy against opponents with multiple ranged attacks, such as enemy rangers or manticores. At higher levels, the crystal allows the character to completely deflect ranged attacks. 

*Restful Crystal*
*Price (Item Level):* 500 gp (3rd)
*Body Slot:* -- (armor crystal)
*Caster Level:* 5th
*Aura:* Faint; (DC 17) enchantment
*Activation:* --
*Weight:* --

This silver clasp is decorated with sparkling crystals shaped like stars.

A restful crystal is a great boon to any warrior who must stay always at the ready. Sleeping in armor that has this augment crystal attached does not make you fatigued. 

Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, sleep. 

Cost to Create: 250 gp, 20 XP, 1 day.

For low-level parties, every available defense is crucial. Many characters depend on their armor, but which inhibits them from getting the rest necessary to function at peak ability the following day. The restful crystal solves this problem by allowing characters to sleep in their armor, eliminating the fatigue normally suffered. They can be ready to fight in a moment's notice. Gone are the rounds or minutes of hastily donning armor.

*Truedeath Crystal*
*Price (Item Level):* 1,000 gp (4th) (least); 5,000 gp (9th) (lesser); 10,000 gp (12th) (greater)
*Body Slot:* -- (weapon crystal)
*Caster Level:* 5th
*Aura:* Faint; (DC 17) evocation
*Activation:* --
*Weight:* --

This amethyst is carved in the shape of a humanoid skull.

Clerics craft truedeath crystals to aid themselves and others in sending undead to their final rest. 

Least: A weapon with this crystal attached deals an extra 1d6 points of damage to undead.
Lesser: As the least crystal, and the weapon also functions as a ghost touch weapon (DMG 224).
Greater: As the lesser crystal, and the weapon can deliver sneak attacks and critical hits against undead as if they were living creatures. 

Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, consecrate. 

Cost to Create: 500 gp, 40 XP, 1 day (least); 2,500 gp, 200 XP, 5 days (lesser); 5,000 gp, 400 XP, 10 days (greater)

Truedeath crystals are valuable to characters at all levels of play. At low levels, the least truedeath crystal provides a much needed damage bonus against undead menaces. At medium levels, the lesser version of the crystal can be added to a favorite magic weapon when incorporeal undead are encountered. For high-level rogues, ninjas, scouts and other characters whose worst nightmares include their inability to combat undead, the greater crystal is a tremendous boon. It allows these characters to harm undead with sneak attacks, sudden strikes, skirmishes--and of course critical hits![/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 4, 2007)

I saw the excerpt, yes.  Which one are you thinkng of buying?


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2007)

Warlock Lord: What type of stuff does James sell at his shop?

Completely unrelated: Insight, I like your Macheté reference in your signature.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 5, 2007)

James sells pretty much everything and anything.  He's an odd little gnome.  (This includes odd things such as firecrackers, fake lottery tickets, and so on.  The printing press is prevalent in this world.)


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Completely unrelated: Insight, I like your Macheté reference in your signature.




Awesome.  Can't wait for Machete to come out.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 6, 2007)

The augment crystal Hunter is referring to:

*Crystal of Life Drinking, lesser*
*Price: *1,500 gp
*Caster Level:* 5th
*Aura: Faint;* (DC 17) necromancy

A crystal of Life Drinking bestows a small amount of life energy upon you each time you damage  a living creature with the weapon to which the crystal is attached. Dealing nonlethal damage doesn't activate the crystal's effect.

*Lesser:* Each time you deal damage to a living creature, you heal 3 points of damage. When the crystal has healed a total of 30 points of damage, it becomes inert until the following day.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 7, 2007)

Are there any places of worship, or government or military buildings nearby?  Or anything else that might be of interest?  Also do we have a place to spend the night twice?

In other news HOLY CRAP I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN DISCIPLE OF DISPATER.  Falchion + Improved Critical + Iron Power = 60% critical chance = shiny.

Edit: ALSO D10 HD, FULL BAB AND ALL THREE SAVES.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 7, 2007)

Disciple of Dispater? What book is that out of?


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 7, 2007)

Book of Vile Darkness.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks. that is one of the books I own that read all the way through when I got it and haven't really opened it since (save for some beasties).


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh no, not another guy who loves the Disciple.. I keep trying to tell my friend that it shouldn't stack b/c it's not technically 3.5, it was designed back when keen & Improved Crit Stacked in 3.0 (Though the book itself is 3.5 *compatible*).  
It's up to the individual DM, though, but We've been arguing for over a year on it.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 19, 2007)

GO ahead, use it that way.  Is there not one character who specializes in stabbing people in lungs, hearts, and kidneys?

Yeah, there's the rogue.  But I hate SA.

Anyway, about government buildings, there's the guard barracks detailed in the IC.

There is a big, huge temple in the center of town.  Huge.

Next to the inn is an armory.  It seems like an odd place to hide a thieves guild, but...would you look next to an armory?

There is also a 3-story building full of bearucrats.

There is also the palace of the high priests of the ONE: The deathspeaker, the bloodspiller, the sayer of sooths, the warbringer, the monitor, and the scourge.  Many legends have been written about them.  They are extremely dangerous.

A short walk out from town are the zombie pits.

Shazool will let you stay with him.  He doesn't mind.  Ignore the snoring.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey, Jemal's back.

Jemal: aside from the ridiculous critical, the class isn't really all that great.  I mean, fighter minus feats, plus _rusting grasp_ 1/day?  Sure criticals are good, but if that's all the class is good for it seems kinda weak to me.  (On the other hand, if all you want to do is stab things, by god it makes you good at stabbing things.  Specially if you're me and need a crit threat just to hit; I just played an game over the weekend and didn't roll above an 11 the entire time.)

WarlockLord: drat, wish you'd said something about those zombie pits before I made up the barracks thing.  And the other stuff.  Hmm... how many things can I stab in two days...

Edit: 







			
				WarlockLord said:
			
		

> There is also a 3-story building full of bearucrats.



 I hope they're not dire bearucrats.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

Back. Sorry for vanishing unnanounced. ISP...problems. Gr.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 22, 2007)

So, you're hitting the barracks first?


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah.  Also, by 'scope out' I mean 'what does it look like?', 'what defenses does it have?', 'are there signs of activity?', etc.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 23, 2007)

Sure.  I'll post the description in the IC thread.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a feeling these guards will be mopped up real quick


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 26, 2007)

Explain to me how darkness gave us away _at night_?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Darkness creates an area of artificial shadowy illumination.

If we're in a lighted area, like torches and so on, it makes a weird gloomy area. If we're in an area of darkness, like at night outside of torches, it perversely creates a weird -lighter- area than the surroundings.

It's a very visible effect...regardless of time of day.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 26, 2007)

Really?  I always thought deeper (natural) darkness took precedence, or if anything that they'd combine.  Can you point me to the part of the rules where you're seeing this?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

It's a combination of the SRD description of the Darkness spell, and the official FAQ...

Don't have the quote ready, but I'll see if I can dig it up.

Though, as always, it might be best to wait to see the GM's interpretation before we delve too deeply into rules arcana.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, we've seen the GM's interpretation and I'm not going to argue with it.  I just want to know for future reference.

I can't find anything in the FAQ or Rules of the Game, and the spell description itself isn't very helpful.  All it says is that normal lights and light spells are incapable of brightening the area, but it doesn't say anything about existing darkness.  It's supposed to 'radiate shadowy illumination', which to me sounds like 'radiating anti-light', as opposed to 'making everything in the area shadowy'.  So I would think it would add to (not replace) existing darkness.  Because, y'know, it would be weird to have a darkness spell make an area _brighter_.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 27, 2007)

Sadly, this is how it works.  Shadowy illumination is this idiotic, crappy midway between light and darkness (see the shadow magic mystery dusk and dawn for details).  This is one of the reasons that shadowcasters suck.

Also, the guards had light to play dice.  When the darkness fell over it...

Sorry.


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, the good news is that it isn't a TPK yet.  The bad news is that we lost 3 PCs in the first round.  Man, was this a bad idea.

Can we go anywhere without attracting the highest level clerics in the land right to us?

EDIT: All right, well assuming that a 28 hits the cleric, he just took 80pts of damage from Nathira, and maybe he'll fail one of the Fort saves against her Stunning Fist. 

Not that it really matters, of course, because even if he's dead, we've got more coming, and they'll probably kill off the rest of the party.


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2007)

This Cleric has got to be pretty high level to be using Quicken spell on something above 3rd level.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 27, 2007)

Holy crap, you're right!  WL, what are you doing making us fight level 18 stuff? 

Note to self: five plus four does not equal six.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2007)

Meep. And on a random fight too, not a 'boss battle.'

...and now most of us have lost a level, making us even more vulnerable. I guess this is a gentle hint that open battle is generally a bad idea. Tactics must be adjusted to guerrilla style hit and run or something...otherwise I'm at a loss.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, we were /trying/ to do a hit and run.  We're just not very good at it.    :\ 

Also, _raise dead_ only works when the body is whole...

Edit: That was _flame strike_ what owned us, right?


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Well, we were /trying/ to do a hit and run.  We're just not very good at it.    :\
> 
> Also, _raise dead_ only works when the body is whole...
> 
> Edit: That was _flame strike_ what owned us, right?




Well, how were we supposed to know an 18th level cleric was in the GUARD HOUSE???  It's not like we attacked the temple!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Well, we were /trying/ to do a hit and run.  We're just not very good at it.    :\
> 
> Also, _raise dead_ only works when the body is whole...
> 
> Edit: That was _flame strike_ what owned us, right?




I would think that everyone's body would be whole. Most people died from the massive trauma, not the damage from the fire. So their bodies, while burnt, did not die from fire.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 28, 2007)

He's not 18th level.  I'm not that evil.

He's using Divine Metamagic.  I suppose that won't spoil too much.

And no, you weren't supposed to know he was there.  As a matter of fact, there was no 18th level cleric in the guard house.

And, anyone who wants to give their soul to Vecna gets a free true resurrection (the soul part, I didn't mention in the IC thread.  Vecna doesn't try to publicize these things.)

Your bodies are still identifiable.

You guys are a little isolated...to my knowledge, not one of you has wandered around gathering information.  Then again, this is understandable, as agents of the theocracy are everywhere.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 28, 2007)

So, do we know the resurrection costs one soul, or is Vecna just like "there ya go you're alive, and by the way I own you now"?

And yeah, trying to Gather Information seems like it'd be a really stupid idea, especially when Shazool knows so much anyway.


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

This guy, if he's using Divine Metamagic, has already blown 8 turning attempts in two rounds.  So he's either now out of turn attempts, has extra turning, or has more than a +5 cha modifier.

And he's not even a cleric of their theocracy!  Is he Bob the guard's cousin or something??? Why would they let him in there, much less help him?  And why the heck would a high level spellcaster (a lich no less) be hanging out in the barracks?

Sorry, but this just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 28, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I have a feeling these guards will be mopped up real quick




I find this amusing for some reason.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> I find this amusing for some reason.




Especially if you apply the context of what Insight just said in the IC. They sure will be mopping up real fast; blood stains.


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Especially if you apply the context of what Insight just said in the IC. They sure will be mopping up real fast; blood stains.




LOL I don't even have confirmation that Nathira hit on any of her attacks, one of which was a 35!  Hopefully WL just missed that info.  If the lich has more than a 35 AC, we are already more screwed than we were before.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

Hee hee

Okay okay...Warlock said he didn't expect this and I believe him. It tickles me a bit, but I believe him. Maybe it's the psych degree talking, but I'm thinking it may be powwow time. 

Liches, by definition, have to  have at least 12 HD, likely caster levels, to be liches. And it's a +4 template. This means the -minimum- ECL of the critter is 16, CR 14 or so. I might even say to bump it up one because of the apparently random and completely unexpected nature of its appearance. Liches, like dragons, are usually end bosses...telegraphed ahead of time because they require some special preparations to brace for.

We're level 10. A +4 CR battle (and again, +4 is conservative given the circumstances) is just about always a potential TPK. They tend to be either spectacular blowout fights, with all stops pulled (if all goes well) or disspiriting crushings of the PC's bodies and souls (if it doesn't).

If I were a hair more cynical, my reaction to this would be that it's punitive somehow. The GM is trying to punish us for screwing around and stirring up trouble. In fact, before I read his post...that's kind of what I thought. The implication being that every random storefront, barracks, dark alley, and so on is filled with beholders and dragons and liches...all just waiting to pounce on us should we leave the comforting environs of the annointed path.

Having read the post, I'm willing to concede Warlock may simply have either overestimated our power and resources...or underestimated the power of a lich (armed with one of the more broken feats from Complete Divine, natch ). Either way, I think my complaint is not that we're too weak, nor that the lich is too strong. 

It's that nagging sensation of...wtf? This is random! If you can bump noses with liches when doing the equivalent of just horsing around to pass game time, then what are the -dangerous- missions going to be like?! I think it would help me at least...and possibly the rest of us...if we could understand the thinking that led up to this encounter. Then we could be sure that, if it is a mistake, that it won't happen again...and if not, then at least we'd know the how and why it's not, and could adjust OUR behavior so as to avoid such surprises in the future.


----------



## fenixdown (Jul 28, 2007)

Unless he's going for a PhD in RBDM, I'm guessing his math was just bad.  (I know mine is.)  Vecna showing up to hand out free _true resurrections_ agrees with me.

... too bad I'm not going to take mine.  Stupid in-character decisions.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

fenixdown said:
			
		

> Unless he's going for a PhD in RBDM, I'm guessing his math was just bad.  (I know mine is.)  Vecna showing up to hand out free _true resurrections_ agrees with me.
> 
> ... too bad I'm not going to take mine.  Stupid in-character decisions.




If that's your decision, and this stands for anyone, you can play Dehg if you'd like. I know it's not as fun playing something someone else made, but he's not dominated or anything, he just likes Latham.


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> If I were a hair more cynical, my reaction to this would be that it's punitive somehow. The GM is trying to punish us for screwing around and stirring up trouble. In fact, before I read his post...that's kind of what I thought. The implication being that every random storefront, barracks, dark alley, and so on is filled with beholders and dragons and liches...all just waiting to pounce on us should we leave the comforting environs of the annointed path.




You're forgetting that WL encouraged us to go do something like this.  Why would you on the one hand encourage your players to get into some action and then on the other hand throw them into an unwinnable fight that kills half the group?



> Having read the post, I'm willing to concede Warlock may simply have either overestimated our power and resources...or underestimated the power of a lich (armed with one of the more broken feats from Complete Divine, natch ). Either way, I think my complaint is not that we're too weak, nor that the lich is too strong.
> 
> It's that nagging sensation of...wtf? This is random! If you can bump noses with liches when doing the equivalent of just horsing around to pass game time, then what are the -dangerous- missions going to be like?! I think it would help me at least...and possibly the rest of us...if we could understand the thinking that led up to this encounter. Then we could be sure that, if it is a mistake, that it won't happen again...and if not, then at least we'd know the how and why it's not, and could adjust OUR behavior so as to avoid such surprises in the future.




It's ridiculous that 1) there was a LICH just _hanging out_ in the barracks and 2)  we didn't even get a surprise round on these guys (somehow, they were totally prepared for us despite our best efforts at disguising our approach).


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 28, 2007)

Alright, alright, I screwed up.

I thought you guys could take this lich down, without dying.  The fact that he is not a cleric of the theocracy is important, plot-wise.  He was assigned to the barracks to whip the slothful, lazy morons into shape.  (You saw how weak they were!  The guards, I mean.  Stoned on duty???)  I kinda overestimated your power. (If it's any consolation, Nathira kills Mr. Lich in the next round with her flurry of blows)  But yeah, I was trying to have a big-boss plot fight.  Introducing a major villain.  You weren't expecting it, and I don't blame you. (Although maybe the DMM quicken was a bit...much).  Don't worry, not every little mook fight will be at this power level.  I want you to HATE this guy, but I wasn't expecting bodies strewn across the floor.  I won't do this again.  Not without warning, anyway.

Fenix, if you don't like Vecna, you can make a new character (at the same level) if you want.  Vecna will get you when you die.  It might, just might, be possible to cheat and /or bargain with him...


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

I do appreciate your honesty. Had we known we were stepping into a major fight, I'm sure things would have progressed much differently. And while I won't complain since it was us who barged in looking for a fight, it certainly was a learning experience for me, since know I know that my character is completely ineffective against undead. All I managed to do was get two guys to wrestle


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

Yar, I'm having seconds thoughts about Beguiler-ing too...


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, Latham can be saved.  If you give him some good conjuration spells, such as Evard's Black Tentacles and so on, he'll do.  Beguilers are harder, but I think they get that too.  

Just take the free resurrection.  You can cheat Vecna later.  (He IS the god of treachery, and probably wouldn't mind.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

Beguilers really don't get any direct damage spells except for a few that are mind-effecting in nature and do subdual damage. They get some decent buffs...including some party buffs later on, and loads of interesting social/subtle/deceptive spells... But it seems like we already have an abundance of PC's that enjoy Dominate Person and the like. With the exception of Janelle, we seem to lack arcane firepower.

I'll think on it.

And I can't see Ilshana going with Vecna.   Dead or alive, she'd definitely try to slip one past him...


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

Honestly, I'm inclined to keep playing Nathira.  I don't think Caul would accept an evil god's offer, no matter what it was.  Nathira is pretty bad ass.  She took down a lich after all!

Question - if I play Nathira, can I bump her to the same level as the rest of the PCs?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but none of us have ever heard of Vecna, have we? Maybe save Arast.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 29, 2007)

Probably not...

Feel free to bump up Nathira.

And I think Arast has raise dead (or Shazool might have some stuff.  He can...acquire clerical magic.  Being a mind flayer archivist/psionic theurge (or whatever those are called) give you a lot of stuff to play with.  Anyone mind being resurrected by an illithid? (no pun intended)

So, if anyone wants to come back at Shazools...

Only thing is, Shazool has to know you died.  So someone has to tell him. (And no, Lichy does not have a twin brother) But, if you look in the IC thread, Vecna's offer is pretty overt.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 29, 2007)

sounds like the characters ran into a bit of a mess. I guess Hunter should have joined the group in looking for a fight. Undead is one of his favored enemies


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 29, 2007)

A 'bit' doesn't cover it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2007)

Hehe, happens to the best of us. No hard feelings.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 30, 2007)

Now, we just wait for Janelle...


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2007)

Well Arast can always show up to throw some Raise Deads and 'I told you so's around.

  I'll be completely honest, though, because I really don't think it's helpful to just stay quiet about this sort of stuff... to put it bluntly, I think I'm going to be bowing out of the game.

 I'm sorry WarlockLord, but I just don't feel we click as player and DM. Your style doesn't really fit too well with mine, and what it comes down to is that I'm just not really enjoying the game. This near-TPK aside - and respect to you for admitting that you messed up - I just dislike the whole premise of being told (almost as soon as the game starts, with no time to really get into our characters or the setting or to develop a working relationship as a party or... anything...) "go get some McGuffins and save the world". 

 I think you have a good imagination, and I like a lot of your concepts and ideas. Please don't take this too personally - like I said, it's really only a case of us not clicking.

 Feel free to use Arast as an NPC if that would be helpful, or else kill him off or have him leave, it's all good. Hell, if somebody with a dead PC who doesn't like Vecna feels like taking him over then that'd be fine with me too.


----------



## Insight (Jul 30, 2007)

To be honest, I'm a little confused by this game as well.  I'll hang on for a while longer, as I don't have any other games tickling my fancy right now.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 31, 2007)

No problem, Autumn.

I was thinking about not having the McGuffins, but then there was the question of "how do they fight a god?"  So, yeah.  Sorry.

If nobody takes Arast, I might NPC him.  He's pretty cool.

The IC thread does seem to have died.

Insight, the confusion is intentional.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 31, 2007)

The IC has died because we are unclear the direction this has headed. Is everyone dead but Latham, Nathira, and Janelle? Who is resurrected? Are the two other guards dominated?


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 31, 2007)

The other two guards are dominated.  Everyone is dead except Latham, Nathira, and Janelle.

If someone can get word to Shazool, everyone will be resurrected by him/associated agencies.  But in short, the aforementioned three are fighting Lichy alone now.  Resurrections later, as the party seems to be composed of Vecna haters.

And Arast has quit the quest to open a shrimp joint.  Or something.  I don't trust myself with a DMPC.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

Well come on. Vecna. Evil god of betrayal and secrets and lies.

Not really any of our cups of tea.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmmm, two dominated guards, you said? Latham could have his own perverse puppet show now. You said Nathira killed the lich, or well, inconvenienced it rather, since we have no phylactery.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 31, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Well come on. Vecna. Evil god of betrayal and secrets and lies.
> 
> Not really any of our cups of tea.




Said the player of the beguiler.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2007)

Hee

Emphasis on 'evil.' Evil god of etc etc.


----------

